# Weekly Competition 2022-25



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R' F R U R' U' R U F2 U2
*2. *R' U' F R2 U2 F' R2 U R' U' R
*3. *U2 R' U F' U' R U' R' U2 F2 R2
*4. *R' U2 F U2 R2 F' R' U R' F R
*5. *R U2 F U' R2 U' R2 U2 F U' F

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' B2 L2 U2 L U' D' F R' B D R' U2 R2 L' U2 B2 L'
*2. *U L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 R U B' U F L U R' U R2 U'
*3. *B2 U' R' B2 D2 L2 U2 R' D B U2 L' U' F' U' B L'
*4. *D' L2 B2 U2 L' U2 L R2 F2 D F' U2 R2 U2 R F' D2 U' B'
*5. *F2 U L' D2 F2 D2 U2 L R2 B2 L F2 U' B' D' B F R U

*4x4x4*
*1. *R L' B' D' F R L' F2 D L2 F2 U2 R F2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 R D2 Fw2 L' U' Rw2 Fw2 U L' R' Fw2 B2 L2 D2 L B L' R Fw' L Uw' Rw2 B L' Fw L Fw'
*2. *F2 U' B2 F R D2 B2 D2 U2 R D2 B2 R F' D B' D2 U L' Fw2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 R' D R2 D' Fw2 Uw2 U Fw2 L B' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 L2 Fw Uw' U2 Fw' B2 R' Fw'
*3. *F2 L2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 F U2 R' B' D' F B' D Uw2 R Fw2 U F2 R Fw2 D Fw2 Uw2 D2 R D' Fw R' L Fw2 Uw Fw' F' U' Rw2 U R'
*4. *L' U2 R' B D' U2 L B2 U L R2 D2 L2 B D2 L2 B' U2 F2 Rw2 D' L2 Fw2 D2 R' B2 Uw2 D F2 R' U' Fw D Fw' D Fw' Rw2 Fw' Uw' Rw Uw' L B R Uw
*5. *D F' R' D2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D L2 F2 R F' R B' F2 L' F Rw2 U L2 R' Uw2 U Rw2 L' D L' Fw2 B L' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 B2 Uw L' Uw2 D' Rw2 L'

*5x5x5*
*1. *D2 B U Uw F Uw Dw U2 Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 U2 B Rw2 F' U2 D R Dw' U' Rw2 U Dw2 F2 L' B' Rw2 Uw' U' Dw' D2 Bw' R2 B2 D Uw2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw' D2 Lw Uw L Lw R2 Uw' F2 L Dw2 Uw' Rw2 D2 Fw2 R Uw2 B2 Lw' R2 F' B'
*2. *D U' Rw2 U R' D' Rw2 D2 Rw' B2 L Dw Lw Bw2 Fw2 U Dw2 B' R' Fw Dw' D Bw2 D2 Rw' U' Uw2 Bw' D Dw L2 D2 B Fw' Dw' Rw' Bw' Lw' Uw Fw' Bw2 R' L2 U' F' U' R2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' U' Uw D2 Dw2 R' U Dw Fw Rw Dw
*3. *L Lw Fw U2 B2 Rw U' L Bw L Fw L2 B2 Rw2 D' F2 D Uw' Bw2 L B D' Lw U B2 Lw2 R F2 Fw2 L2 D Rw Fw Bw' Rw2 D' Bw' D' Bw2 F' Lw Dw Uw' D' U2 Fw R B2 F' Dw' U R' Uw' D B' L D Rw Dw B
*4. *F Rw' D L Bw2 Dw' Uw L' F' Rw2 Fw' F2 Uw U' Fw D2 R' D' U Fw U2 Bw' L R F' D B' L2 Lw2 Uw' Dw2 Rw' B2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw B Rw2 B Fw' L' U' Fw2 R D2 Dw' R F2 D2 Uw' Fw2 R2 F2 Rw' Fw L Lw2 Uw' Dw B'
*5. *B L' Dw2 R F' U F2 U' Fw B Lw F U2 Dw2 Rw Fw Lw Uw L2 D2 Lw Fw B' L' Dw Rw2 D' Uw' Rw B Lw' U Lw' L' Bw2 U' Dw Lw D Bw' B' Uw' Fw2 R' Rw2 B U R2 Rw' D2 Bw Uw2 Bw' B2 Dw2 D2 Rw' R' D L'

*6x6x6*
*1. *Lw2 F' Dw L2 Fw2 Lw' Bw' L' 3Rw F2 3Fw Uw' D2 Fw B L2 3Fw2 Uw2 L B2 3Fw U' B 3Fw2 L 3Fw2 B' Dw' D Lw' R2 Uw Dw' R 3Rw Rw2 U 3Fw 3Uw' R2 D2 Lw' D2 Dw2 3Uw' B2 Fw Rw' Bw' 3Rw' 3Fw' Rw2 Lw2 U2 3Fw' F' 3Rw2 D' 3Fw2 Uw' D' Lw2 D L' 3Rw2 F2 Dw2 U2 Bw2 Rw2 D' Bw2 R Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 D' Bw2 R2 L
*2. *R Bw L Lw2 Rw' F2 Dw Fw' U' B' Lw' F2 3Rw2 3Fw Lw2 3Fw' L B U2 L2 Rw Bw2 3Fw2 D2 3Uw B2 F 3Uw Fw Dw Lw2 3Rw' Bw' U Dw' D2 L' 3Fw2 F U' Lw2 Dw' 3Fw2 Fw2 R' 3Rw2 3Uw2 3Rw L' 3Fw' Rw2 Fw' Bw2 F' 3Rw2 Fw2 3Uw2 D2 L U' B' Lw' 3Rw2 B' U' Bw2 B D' 3Rw2 F' R2 Rw2 Bw' Dw' D' 3Rw2 L' 3Fw Uw2 Dw2
*3. *3Uw Rw Lw D U Bw' U' 3Rw2 3Fw' B' Dw' Rw2 R' Lw' Dw 3Uw2 Lw F2 B' Uw2 Fw' Dw2 3Rw2 Uw L Rw2 Bw2 3Fw Rw2 U Rw2 B' 3Fw' D2 3Uw2 U Uw' Bw Dw' Uw 3Rw2 Rw2 R' Fw' L2 3Uw2 B' Rw Uw2 Dw' L 3Rw U Uw2 L' Dw' R2 F2 Lw2 L' R2 Bw' Rw' F' Rw' B2 D2 3Rw 3Uw2 Lw 3Uw R' 3Fw' B Lw2 U2 Dw 3Uw' Lw2 L
*4. *3Rw' Lw Bw' 3Uw' Lw2 Uw2 3Uw F2 R 3Rw' 3Uw Dw2 L' Bw' U2 F Lw2 U Lw2 Uw D2 3Rw' U' B' 3Rw' Dw' Lw L' D2 3Fw' Lw' F Lw B' Dw' D 3Rw 3Uw2 Uw 3Rw2 D' Fw2 B' 3Uw' Rw R2 U' Fw2 R' Bw 3Rw F' 3Uw2 Bw2 F' Rw 3Rw 3Fw2 Rw B2 Bw2 3Rw 3Fw2 3Rw2 Fw' 3Uw2 3Fw Rw L' Dw2 L 3Rw' Fw Dw L2 3Fw2 F L' D 3Rw
*5. *Uw 3Rw' B Lw 3Uw2 Fw R 3Uw U2 Dw2 3Fw2 D Rw2 Fw Lw 3Fw2 3Uw U2 L 3Rw' Rw 3Uw' B 3Fw Bw U' Rw' Fw2 L2 R F L F B2 D2 3Rw2 B' Uw2 R Lw Rw' 3Fw2 L B' Bw Dw2 L2 Fw' Lw' Uw2 Lw2 B 3Rw' U' D L 3Fw2 Uw F' Rw B' Fw' U2 L' F R Bw Rw2 Fw2 3Uw Bw Rw' Dw Bw' Lw' 3Rw2 Uw 3Uw' F B

*7x7x7*
*1. *Bw' Dw' L2 R' 3Uw 3Rw 3Uw2 Bw 3Dw Dw' D 3Bw' 3Dw Uw' R2 Fw' Bw2 3Rw L2 3Bw2 3Dw2 D2 Rw2 3Lw' 3Dw' L 3Fw2 3Bw' 3Rw Fw 3Lw' 3Rw Rw2 R2 Uw Dw' 3Fw2 3Uw' Fw 3Bw' Dw2 3Dw' Bw2 3Fw' Fw L2 3Lw 3Uw2 D' 3Rw Dw' L' 3Bw2 B2 3Lw 3Bw2 3Lw 3Dw2 Bw2 R' Lw' 3Bw B2 Uw B F' 3Uw Lw' 3Fw2 U Lw' U' B2 Uw2 Fw' 3Bw2 Rw2 3Dw2 3Uw Fw L' Rw D' L R2 Lw D Lw' 3Dw 3Rw U' 3Fw2 3Dw' 3Uw2 L' Bw2 D U2 3Fw R'
*2. *3Rw' B' Uw2 U 3Dw2 Fw' 3Dw' L' Fw' 3Lw2 R 3Rw2 Rw 3Uw' D 3Dw' Rw' Uw' 3Dw U' 3Bw' F' Bw2 Fw' 3Lw Lw D' Bw2 Dw' Fw' Rw' 3Fw2 R2 U2 B R' 3Dw' Lw' 3Fw' 3Bw2 D' U R B2 U2 Fw' D Rw2 3Rw' U' L2 3Dw' R2 3Uw' 3Dw2 Fw' U' Fw U' 3Rw' B' Lw' U' 3Fw' 3Uw 3Rw2 R L2 Rw Dw2 Fw2 Dw F R D R Rw2 Uw Fw2 3Rw' Fw' 3Uw 3Fw' Dw 3Lw F 3Uw' Lw U Rw' Uw 3Fw Dw' D' 3Dw' Fw2 U' L Uw' 3Uw
*3. *3Rw2 F2 D2 U' 3Dw' 3Fw' B' Bw' 3Dw2 3Lw2 3Uw' Uw F2 3Bw2 D2 L' 3Dw2 B D' 3Rw2 3Lw Fw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 L Bw' 3Rw Uw' U' Rw R Dw' B' Rw2 Fw 3Dw 3Uw Dw2 B Uw' 3Uw' Dw' Bw 3Uw' 3Rw Bw' Dw Uw Lw' Rw2 Uw2 F' L Bw2 R Rw2 3Dw Bw Uw' 3Fw' Dw 3Dw R2 D' 3Bw Bw 3Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 D' 3Dw' 3Lw' D Fw2 D' Uw2 U2 L2 3Rw' Rw2 Dw2 3Uw2 3Dw Uw Rw 3Rw2 3Uw 3Bw' Dw R B Fw2 Dw2 3Fw' 3Lw 3Bw Fw' 3Rw' 3Dw' U
*4. *Lw' 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Uw 3Bw Fw2 L2 B2 R' 3Lw Uw 3Uw' B 3Uw Uw Lw2 Bw' R F2 Uw' Rw2 D 3Bw L' Lw2 U' 3Dw 3Bw' U2 3Uw' L' Lw' D Rw2 Fw2 3Dw U' D 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Lw2 Bw' Rw2 3Rw' Lw2 D2 Bw2 Lw 3Bw 3Uw' L' 3Lw' U Dw 3Dw 3Bw' Rw' B2 Lw' 3Dw2 3Rw' Fw2 U2 3Fw' Dw Rw L' D' Bw Fw2 3Bw2 L' 3Dw' R' Uw' 3Lw' Bw2 Dw2 Fw2 B Uw 3Uw B 3Uw' Dw2 F Dw Fw F L2 R2 U' L B Lw' Dw2 R' Fw' Bw 3Uw
*5. *3Rw2 3Dw' B Rw2 B' F2 R2 B2 Uw' L2 3Fw 3Lw' F D 3Bw2 3Rw2 Uw2 3Bw 3Rw Lw' 3Uw2 Lw D' 3Uw U 3Fw2 3Uw' L' Lw Dw Rw U Bw2 Rw2 U2 3Bw Rw 3Rw2 D2 Rw' 3Lw L2 R Fw2 R' 3Dw2 Lw' 3Dw2 R2 3Fw 3Uw2 Rw2 Uw' 3Lw U D 3Uw2 L' B 3Rw' Fw' R' Lw' L 3Uw F' Uw 3Lw' U' 3Bw L' Uw' Rw' Lw' Fw' Uw' Bw' Rw 3Dw2 Dw2 3Rw Fw' Bw2 3Uw' R' D2 Lw' 3Rw' D' L F Rw R' 3Dw2 U' Dw2 R2 3Lw' 3Rw' 3Fw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F U' F U' R U R U' R' U'
*2. *U' R' F2 U F' U2 F R U R U'
*3. *R' F R U' R' F U' F2 U2 R U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 R2 B' R U2 B' F R2 U' B D L D' F Rw2 Uw2
*2. *D2 F2 R F2 D2 R B2 R D2 R D' R' B2 L' B2 F L2 R B L Fw'
*3. *D F L' B R2 U F2 U L2 D' R2 U' L D U' L' B2 L2 F' Rw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R D2 B D R2 F D' R2 B U2 B2 F' U2 F L2 D' L Uw2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 L' U' Rw2 L B2 D Fw2 U2 Fw L2 Fw' R' F2 Rw Fw' Rw' Fw Uw' F' U2 Rw x'
*2. *D B2 U2 L' R2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 F2 U' L2 F' R2 U F' L' D F' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 L U2 D' R' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 D2 R' Fw Uw2 Fw F' Rw2 B Rw B D' Rw U2 y'
*3. *F2 L' F2 L' U2 R B2 D2 U2 R2 D' R2 F' D' U2 L2 D2 F' U' Fw2 U' Fw2 U' F2 Uw2 L Fw2 D2 Rw2 D Fw2 R2 Fw U F' L D L2 Fw' Uw Fw' F2 D' B' x2 y'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Lw2 Dw' R' D' Uw' U2 Lw2 U2 Dw R' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Bw' D2 Rw' B' Lw' Fw Bw D2 Uw2 Dw2 Bw' Rw2 D Fw U2 B' U2 D2 Lw' B2 Dw Bw B Lw' Uw2 U' Lw' Fw D' R2 F' U2 Dw' Fw2 D' F Dw2 B Uw' Dw2 Fw Dw' U F2 B2 L2 3Uw'
*2. *Fw U' Lw Rw D2 Dw2 R Uw2 Dw Fw' B L2 R' B' Dw' L D2 R Bw' Dw2 Lw' F U' D' Fw L D R' Rw' F B2 D2 Rw' Fw U Uw' Bw2 Uw Fw' Dw Fw' Dw' Uw Bw U2 F' D' B R' Fw' U' R' F B Dw L2 Bw' R2 F' D2 3Fw 3Uw2
*3. *Rw2 F2 Bw2 B' R D Dw' U F2 Bw2 Dw Rw2 U2 Rw' F' Rw D2 Fw' R' Rw2 F' Uw' Bw' R' D U F Fw Uw D2 Fw2 Dw2 D Uw R' Rw Lw B2 Lw2 Fw' B Rw Fw' D' L2 Bw' Lw2 B U2 B' U Dw D2 R D F' U' Dw Bw 3Rw2 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Uw2 B2 Bw' Lw R' 3Fw' Dw' U2 3Uw Lw2 Bw' F L2 B D 3Uw2 Fw' B' U D' R2 3Uw2 Lw' F 3Uw Fw2 Lw U' L D2 Uw Lw2 Bw2 B2 3Uw2 Fw' Lw2 Dw Rw' Uw2 Lw' Fw B2 U' 3Rw2 3Fw2 Lw2 3Uw2 L2 Bw2 Lw' 3Uw2 F Rw Bw Lw2 3Uw2 B2 Bw2 3Rw B' Bw' U' Lw Uw2 L' 3Rw Fw2 Uw Dw' U' D' Bw Dw2 Rw Bw2 D' U 3Fw F' x y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw Dw2 Uw B2 3Rw2 F' Fw2 3Fw B2 3Rw 3Uw 3Lw' 3Dw' Uw' 3Rw 3Bw' 3Fw' 3Lw2 Dw' Uw R' L Rw D2 B2 U 3Rw' 3Bw2 3Fw' Lw2 Bw2 D2 Fw2 3Uw B2 3Bw' 3Rw2 3Uw 3Bw2 3Rw2 3Fw Dw2 Uw' 3Rw' F 3Bw 3Uw2 3Fw B2 D 3Lw2 Lw 3Bw R' 3Dw' Uw2 U 3Uw' B2 U2 3Dw2 Rw2 Uw Lw L 3Uw U D' Bw 3Bw2 Rw Dw2 Bw2 F' Dw U 3Rw 3Dw2 Bw2 R 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 R' 3Uw2 3Rw2 Lw' Uw' R2 F' B' Bw R2 3Dw B U2 F 3Dw' Dw2 F2 x2 y2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R B' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D F' R D2 B' F' R' U L2 D2 Rw
*2. *D L B L D' L2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 L F2 U' L B' F L' Fw' Uw2
*3. *R2 F R2 F2 D2 U B2 F2 L' D L2 F' L' R U' R' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*4. *R' F2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 U2 B R F R' D R' D L U' F2 U
*5. *D' F L2 D F R' U2 R U' B' U D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 Fw Uw'
*6. *U' R2 F' L2 D2 R2 F U2 L2 F' L2 R' D2 U' F2 L F2 R2 B Rw Uw2
*7. *F' L2 B R2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 B' R F2 D U' R' U' R2 F' R2 F Uw'
*8. *U R2 U2 F' D2 B U2 B' F' D' F2 D2 L B2 U2 B U2 R D' Fw'
*9. *D2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 B U F R2 B F2 R D2 U F2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*10. *D' F' D2 U2 L' U2 L D2 F R' D U2 L' D U B D' Rw Uw'
*11. *F2 D L2 B' U2 R F' B2 D2 R F2 B2 R' U2 L' B2 U B' R Fw Uw
*12. *B2 U2 L' D2 U2 L2 B' R' D R2 F R2 D' F2 U' L B2 Rw2 Uw
*13. *D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L R2 D2 R D' L' D' U' L2 B D U' R U' Rw' Uw
*14. *L2 D' U2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 F' D' B2 R D R2 D U Fw
*15. *B' D L' B U2 L2 R2 B L2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 F' R2 B' D' Rw Uw
*16. *B2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 L2 F D' B U L R' U2 L F' Rw' Uw2
*17. *F2 R' B2 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 D R D2 U L' D2 R Uw2
*18. *B2 D B2 U' B2 F2 L B2 U' R D' L2 F L R2 F' L2 R2 Fw Uw
*19. *B2 F2 L' F2 R B2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 F' L' D F' R B D' R2 U Rw2
*20. *F' U' B' R' L2 U' F L2 U2 B2 R B' U2 L2 F2 L2 F' B Uw
*21. *U R U F2 U R2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 F U L2 R B F' U' Fw' Uw
*22. *F' D2 B' R' F2 R D L2 D F2 L' D2 B2 U2 D R2 F2 U F2 Rw Uw2
*23. *F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 F2 D' F' U L' D' B' U2 F2 R2 D2 U R' F' Uw'
*24. *D L' U F U D B2 R2 B L2 F' L2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U' Fw'
*25. *D2 R' D2 U2 R U2 L' U2 F D R' B2 L' D L2 D2 B2 U2 B Rw'
*26. *B' D2 F2 R B2 L2 F2 L R2 F U' R' D' F' U' R2 F L' B2
*27. *F L U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B F R2 F R' B2 R' B R2 U' B2 L' Uw2
*28. *R2 U B L' D2 L2 D B2 D F2 D2 R' B U' F' L D F2 Rw2
*29. *R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U F L B' F' R U B' U R2 B Rw Uw2
*30. *D R2 B F2 L U2 R' B2 R D2 L F2 B' D2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 Rw2
*31. *B2 L D' R F2 D2 L B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 B D' L D' B2 D' R Fw' Uw
*32. *R2 F U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' L' B' L2 B2 F2 D2 F' L B Rw2 Uw'
*33. *D L2 U' B2 R2 U2 L D' B F2 L' B2 D' R2 F' L' B2 Rw Uw'
*34. *L2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 B' D F2 D R F2 U F' L2 D F2 Uw2
*35. *L2 D L D2 U2 L F2 L' R' B U B' D2 F' U F U Rw' Uw'
*36. *L U R2 U B2 R2 U L2 U2 B' L2 F' L D B D2 R2 F2 D' Rw Uw2
*37. *L B U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 B2 L R' F' D' B R2 U' F2 D' Rw2 Uw2
*38. *L U2 L2 R B2 L' D2 F R F2 L B D U B' R2 D' U' Fw Uw'
*39. *D L2 D2 R2 B2 D' L' F' B2 R' D2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 D F' U2 Rw' Uw
*40. *F R U2 R' D2 L F R2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 B2 U F2 D F2 B L2 Fw' Uw2
*41. *U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' R U B D2 F' D' B R' F2 R Fw' Uw'
*42. *L B2 L' F2 R' D2 R2 F2 R' B L2 D L F2 L2 F' U B' U B2 Rw' Uw
*43. *B F2 L2 D2 U2 B U2 B U' F' D F' U2 F U2 F' R' F U2 Fw' Uw2
*44. *F' D' F L' U2 F' B' L F U' D' F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B R2 Fw Uw
*45. *F2 L D2 R F2 L F2 U2 B2 L B D B2 R' F L2 U2 R D2 U2 Fw Uw
*46. *F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D U2 L2 F2 L2 F D2 L' F2 R B2 R' B' D B' Rw' Uw'
*47. *U' F B' L U F2 B L' D2 R' D' R2 L2 D2 F' D2 B L2 D2 Fw Uw2
*48. *B' R' U' F2 U2 R D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R' U F U2 R' D' L D2 Fw Uw2
*49. *F R' U R B' D L' D' R2 D U2 F' D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F' L2 U2 Rw' Uw2
*50. *U D2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 F L R2 F' L U2 Rw' Uw
*51. *L2 U R2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 B L2 F' L R' D2 B L' D B' D2 Rw2 Uw
*52. *L U L D' L2 F' B2 U2 F2 L B' L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' D L2
*53. *L' F2 R' L' D' B2 L D' F' D R2 D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 B U' Rw2 Uw2
*54. *L B' L U2 F' D B2 L' D2 B2 U' D2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 D B' Rw
*55. *F' D2 B' R L F' D R2 U R2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 B L2 B2 U2 F' Rw2 Uw
*56. *D R2 D2 U2 F R2 B D2 F2 R' D B U F' D' F2 R B R Uw
*57. *D R' F2 R U' B R2 U' L F2 U2 D F2 B2 L2 U B2 U D2 Rw Uw2
*58. *F' D R' D2 L D2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2 R2 D R' B L B D2 B Rw'
*59. *D' F2 D F2 D' F2 B' L' U' L B2 F2 D L U' B D F2 Rw Uw2
*60. *F2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 D' B2 R F U B D' B D R2 F2 R B' Rw2 Uw
*61. *B2 D' R D L U2 B' U R2 D R' L' U2 L' U2 F2 R2 L' F' Rw
*62. *B2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 L D' B2 F U' L2 D B R' B2 F' U2 Fw Uw2
*63. *D' R' L2 U2 L' B L' U' F R U2 F2 U F2 R2 L2 F2 D' F Rw' Uw'
*64. *L2 B2 D2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 R B2 L' F2 U B' D' F2 U' B2 Rw'
*65. *B' R' F L2 D2 F R U' B2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D F2 D R2 D2 Rw Uw
*66. *B R' B2 D' F' L' D U2 R U2 F2 R2 L' B2 D2 L2 U2 B R' F' Uw
*67. *U' R2 U' R' U2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B U2 R' B2 L2 U B' F Rw' Uw
*68. *F R2 F U2 F R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F' D F' U' L' D B' L2 F Uw
*69. *U2 L' B2 R' B' D2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 U' L2 D' B U F D' Rw' Uw2
*70. *U2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 B D' R2 D F L R' F2 R2 B D' U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 L2 D2 L D2 L U2 L' B' R B2 U L' F2 U' L2 F U
*2. *R2 B2 D U B2 F2 D L2 U B R' D2 B' L D' L' F' U L' U2
*3. *R F U2 L D2 B2 U2 F2 L U2 L U F L U2 L' U' B' F
*4. *B D2 F' L B2 D' L U2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U L U' B L
*5. *L' B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 U L2 F' U2 L D2 U B L' D U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F L2 B2 D2 B2 D' U' L2 F2 U' R2 L' D F' L2 F2 D' B2 D' R'
*2. *L2 F' L' F2 U' L' B' D L D2 B L2 B' L2 U2 F D2 F2 R2
*3. *U' R2 U L2 F2 U F2 U L2 D2 R2 F U L R2 D B' D F U'
*4. *U R B' F2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 B L2 R U' L' F U B' F2
*5. *B' L' F2 R2 F D2 L D B2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' D' L2 D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 B R' U2 F B' R D B2 L2 U2 D' L2 D2 L F2 L' D2
*2. *U B' L' F L' D2 B2 D' B U' L2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 D' F
*3. *L2 B2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 L2 F' D F2 D F' D B' L U L' U2
*4. *L2 D' F2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 D' F' R2 D R' F' U' B2 F' L F
*5. *B2 U B2 D R2 D2 U' L2 D' B' F' D2 U' F' L' R D F2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' F2 R' U' D2 B U2 B R2 B U2 B2 F' D' L' U L B U2 B' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 U2 D' F D' F L B' D L2 D' F2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L F' R' B2 L' D2 R' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F' L' F2 D' L F2 U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R2 U' R2 F R U R2 U' R2 F U2
*3. *F2 D' R2 B2 D U2 R2 B F' U B L2 B U' F2 R B' R
*4. *B2 L2 D F2 B' L' B U2 L2 U B2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 R2 B U L Fw2 R D Fw2 D2 R Fw2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 L U Rw2 Fw D2 F' B Uw' L2 Fw' Rw L' Uw2 L' U2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' R U2 F' U2 F' U2 R F' R' U2
*3. *B L' U R2 U L' F2 B' L' D F' U D R2 U' F2 B2 U
*4. *U F R' U' F D' F R2 U2 B2 D B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R' B' Uw2 Fw2 U' L Fw2 Uw2 U F2 U' L Uw2 L2 U' B R' Fw' U2 Fw Uw Fw2 Rw D' Fw2 Rw U R
*5. *Dw' R2 F' U2 Fw' L2 U Lw2 F Uw' Lw Rw B' Dw' U2 Uw F2 R Bw2 Fw Lw2 U2 Lw' F2 Lw' L' R B2 Rw F U' R F2 R F' D' Lw F2 U2 R2 Fw2 Uw' Fw B2 Bw L' Uw2 Lw L2 Uw F' D' Fw Uw' Dw U2 B2 Fw Lw' Rw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F' R U R U' R2 U' R U' R U'
*3. *L2 U' R F2 L' U D' B L' U2 F2 B D2 F' R2 L2 F' R2 F'
*4. *B2 D2 L R2 D2 F2 L' R F2 D' F U2 F' U F D' B2 D' Uw2 B Rw2 U' Rw2 D' B' Rw2 D2 F' Rw2 Fw2 D L' F D2 Rw' Fw2 D' Uw' Rw L Fw' Rw' L2 Fw'
*5. *B2 L2 Uw' R U D Dw' B2 Uw2 L2 Uw U2 Bw L' Fw' Dw Fw2 Bw2 R' Rw D2 Dw L Fw2 Rw B2 R Uw' B' Dw Fw2 U R Uw F L2 R2 Lw2 U' B2 Bw2 Fw2 R U' Rw' Lw R F2 D' F' Fw Uw' Rw' L Lw' Fw R2 Bw Fw2 F'
*6. *U2 L' D' Dw2 3Uw Uw2 U2 Rw' D 3Fw' R2 D' Rw' Fw2 B2 F' 3Uw2 Fw2 F D2 L U' 3Uw' 3Rw' Rw Dw2 3Rw D2 B2 Uw2 Lw L' 3Uw2 Fw' Lw2 Fw' Rw F' R' Uw D U2 Dw' Bw 3Fw2 Rw L2 3Rw2 Dw' U' D L B2 R2 L2 Fw F' 3Uw2 Uw 3Rw 3Uw 3Rw 3Fw' Bw Dw' R D' Dw' B' R Rw2 Uw Fw D2 Bw2 3Fw L2 Rw' Fw' Bw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U R' U2 F2 R' F U2 F R2 U' F'
*3. *L' F R' F D2 R2 L' F' R2 B' L U' L2 B2 L2 U D R2
*4. *D B2 D2 R2 B2 R U2 D2 R D2 R' D2 F' U' F2 R L U D' F Fw2 Rw2 D B D2 Fw2 F U' B2 Rw2 D U' B' Rw Uw2 B Rw' F R' F2 D2 Rw' Uw R' L
*5. *Dw Lw' D2 Lw' B Bw' Dw2 R U' Bw2 R2 Uw' D Fw' Rw' Bw2 B Fw' L' Rw Dw' Uw' B' R2 Rw Lw' U2 Bw' L' F' U2 Lw2 U' F2 Dw2 B D B' Uw Lw2 F Bw' D Rw2 U' B2 U2 Uw2 F' Rw Fw' U' F' Lw2 Dw F' Fw Uw2 F2 Dw2
*6. *Uw' Fw2 3Uw Dw' Rw2 U' Dw L' R2 D2 Rw U2 B2 3Fw D U' B2 3Uw2 F2 Bw 3Fw2 Fw' D2 Uw Lw' Bw2 Dw2 3Rw' B' Dw' D U2 Lw2 D2 U' 3Uw' R2 L2 Dw Bw2 3Rw2 U' R' D 3Fw D2 B Bw2 U' R Dw2 Uw2 L 3Fw' Fw' R 3Uw D2 F Dw' Lw Bw' D Bw F Dw2 Lw' 3Fw Lw2 F' Rw' Uw' Bw' Lw Uw' U2 Fw' D F2 L2
*7. *U' 3Rw 3Dw' 3Lw' 3Fw' Fw B Dw2 3Dw' D Uw2 3Lw' Rw' 3Uw' Dw 3Bw' R Fw 3Fw' Dw 3Bw U Fw 3Uw2 B' D2 Lw2 Bw Uw 3Bw2 3Uw 3Dw 3Lw' Lw2 U Fw Bw 3Lw Bw' Lw' D2 Fw' U' B 3Lw2 D2 B' 3Bw2 F' 3Fw2 Dw F' Lw' Dw' Uw2 Lw' U2 Dw Bw' 3Rw2 L' 3Bw Fw2 D2 Rw R' Bw2 3Lw' F R Fw2 U' 3Fw2 Dw 3Uw D2 R' Fw D' Bw' B' Uw U' 3Uw2 Rw2 D2 Uw' 3Bw' 3Fw Dw2 3Fw' L' R2 3Lw 3Fw Dw' B Rw2 R' 3Lw2

*Clock*
*1. *UR2+ DR0+ DL5- UL2- U4+ R6+ D0+ L4- ALL4- y2 U4- R6+ D1- L0+ ALL3+ UR DR
*2. *UR5+ DR5- DL3+ UL0+ U5+ R1- D3+ L2+ ALL5- y2 U2- R3- D3- L2- ALL4- DR UL
*3. *UR0+ DR3- DL1+ UL1+ U1+ R4+ D2- L3+ ALL1+ y2 U3+ R2- D3- L3- ALL3+ UR DL
*4. *UR5+ DR2- DL1- UL4- U6+ R2+ D2+ L4- ALL5+ y2 U2+ R4- D3- L0+ ALL6+
*5. *UR4- DR2- DL4- UL5- U6+ R3+ D1- L4- ALL5- y2 U3- R2+ D0+ L1- ALL3- UR DR

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' B' L U B R' L B U R l r' b
*2. *B' U' L B U' B' L U' L' U L' l r' b'
*3. *R U B R' U B L' U L B' U r'
*4. *R' B' R U L' U B' R U B' R l b'
*5. *L' B U' R U L' R' L B' R' U' l r

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3,2) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,-4) / (-3,-2) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-5) / (-2,0) / (5,0) /
*2. *(0,2) / (-2,4) / (6,-3) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (0,-3) / (6,-2) / (-1,0) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (2,-2)
*3. *(-5,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-1,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (0,-5) / (-2,0)
*4. *(0,2) / (3,3) / (-2,4) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (1,0) / (0,-3)
*5. *(0,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (-2,-5) / (-1,-4) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (3,-2) / (-4,0) / (0,-5) / (-4,0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *B R U' L B' R L R B U' L'
*2. *R U L U L' R B' R U B L'
*3. *B L R' B U L' U' B L' R U'
*4. *R B R' B U B' L B R B' L
*5. *B U R' L R' B' R L R B U

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R2 U2' L2 F2 L' F U flip U2' R2 U2' BL2 BR2' R U' L' BR2 R U' R2 U2' R2' U F2 U F' R2' U2 F'
*2. *U F2 U R2 F2' BR' U2 flip R2 L F2' BL2 U2 BL2 L2 BL2 BR U R' U F' U2' R U F R2 U R'
*3. *flip L2 F2' BR2 BL2 BR' R BR2 flip L BL2 BR2' U2' L2 BL2 U BL2' U2 R2 U2 R2 F2' U2 F' R2' F2 R U' R2
*4. *U' BR2 BL' BR2 R2' U2 R' flip U F' BL' L U BR2 BL' L2 BL2' R2 U R F2' R2 F' R2' U' R F2' U
*5. *flip U R' BR2 R BR2' BL2 U' flip F2' BL' U' L2 F2 U' BR2 U R2' F2 U2' F R2' F R2' U' R2 U2' F2' U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U F R2 U' R2 U' R U' R' F
*3. *F2 U2 F D R U2 L2 F U2 R2 F D' R2 L2 D B2 U' L2
*4. *R' D R' D R U2 B D F2 U2 B R2 B U2 R2 F U2 L B Rw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 U' F B2 U' B D Rw2 R2 F' Rw' D2 Rw L' D2 Fw Rw' F2 Rw' F2 Uw' B2
*5. *Fw Lw' Rw' Fw' F Bw' U' Lw' U2 Lw' Bw' Dw' B Rw' Bw Rw' R B Dw2 D2 R2 D' Lw U2 B' D Fw' U Bw Fw L Dw' Lw' F' Dw2 Rw2 Bw Dw2 R Uw2 Dw2 L Dw B' Uw' Bw' Fw' F2 Dw2 F2 R' Bw' Dw' U' R Dw' Lw2 D Fw L'
*OH. *B2 U' D2 R2 F' B' D' F' R U2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 R' L F'
*Clock. *UR2+ DR3- DL5- UL6+ U4- R6+ D1- L6+ ALL2- y2 U3+ R4+ D4+ L2+ ALL3+ UR UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *L' U' L R B' U R' U' R' L' B' u' l' r b'
*Square-1. *(1,-3) / (3,6) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (-3,-2) / (3,0) / (-5,0)
*Skewb. *U L B L' B R U R' L B' R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F' L l' L b B' l b' L B F' L B L R F' R
*2. *F' f l' L' B b' F L B L F L' F
*3. *R r f F' l L r' f l L' B' L B F' L R' F'
*4. *R f r' b f l b f L' B L B R' F' L R
*5. *b' f' l r' R' b f r R B F R B L B R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' Lw Uw Lw L' B' Lw' U' Rw R B Bw' Uw Bw' Lw' Bw Rw' Lw' Rw' u' l' r' b
*2. *Uw Lw' U L R Bw R Bw Uw' L B Bw Lw Uw' Bw Lw' Bw' Rw' Uw u l b
*3. *Rw R' Uw Lw' R B Lw Uw' U B' Uw' Rw Lw' Uw' Lw' Bw' l r b'
*4. *U L' B' Uw Rw L Bw' Rw U' R' B Lw Uw' Lw' Bw Rw Uw' Bw Rw' Uw' l
*5. *U L Bw U B Rw Uw L R' Bw U' Lw Rw Uw' Rw' Bw' Rw u l r' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 R D R D2 L3 U R U2 L D R U R2 D3 L2 U2 R2 D L D L U2 R2 D L D L2 U2 R2 U L2 D R2 U R D3 L U L U R U R D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U3 L D R D L U R U L D R D R2 U L D R D L U3 R D3 L3 U3 R3 D L D2 L
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U R U L2 U R2 D L2 D2 R3 U L U L U L D R D L D R2 U2 R D2 L U R U2 L2 D2 R U R U L D L D2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D L D2 R U2 R D L D R U L2 D R U2 L2 D2 R U R U R U L D L2 D R U2 R2 D L
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 L U3 R D2 L U R2 U L2 D R2 D2 L U L U R3 U L D R D2 L U L U R2 D L D L2 U2 R2 U L D R D L D L U2 R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 U2 L' F' U2 B' D L' D' F U2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 U D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' R2 D' B2 U B2 U' B U' L2 R D2 R2 F U2 R' U2 B' D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 U' R2 D U2 B U2 L F2 R' B' U2 L D2 F U R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U2 B L' D L2 U2 L2 R D2 R' B2 R' B' L D2 B F2 D' U R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U B2 U2 D F2 L U B F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 B2 U' F U2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U L2 F2 D B2 R2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 R' D B' F' D' U' R F' L'
*2. *R2 D R2 B2 R' F2 R F R2 D2 F2 B2 L2 U2 B' R2 D2 R' F2 U'
*3. *D2 B U2 B2 D2 B R2 B' U2 B' R' B D' L' F' L' D U' B L'
*4. *L' D2 F' D2 B U F D' B2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 U' R
*5. *U L2 B L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F U B2 R' F D L2 D2 R'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UB UL UF UR UL UF UL UF UR UB UL UB UR UF LB UB UR UF UL UB LB UL RF UF UL UB UR RF UR RB UB UR LF UL UF UB UR UB LF UL LF UL UF DF RF LF DL DB LB UL UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RB+ DR RB+2 UR+2 UB LB UB+ UR+ DR DL LB DL+2 LF+ DL+ DR UR-
*2. * UF UR UF UR UL UB UR UB UL UF UB UL UF LB UL UB UR LB RF UF UR UF UB UL UF LB RF RB UB LB UB LF UL LB LF UL LB UB RB LF DB LB DB DF DL DR DF LF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DF UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR UL+2 LB UL-2 DR+2 DF LF+ UF+2 DR-2 UR UF-2 DB+
*3. * UL UB UR UF UL UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UB UR UB LB UL UF LB RF UR UF RF UR UF UL UB UR LB UB UR RB UR RB LF UL LF UL UF UR UL UB UR UF UB LF DL LB UB UR RF DF LF UF UR DR UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+2 UR LF UF+ RB-2 DR+2 RB+2 DR-2 RF+2 DL+ LB-
*4. * UL UF UB UL UB UL UB UR UF UB UL UF UB LB UL UF UR LB RF UF UR UF UB UR UF LB UB RF RB UB UL UF UR RB LF UL UB UR UF RB UB UR DB RB DL LB UB DR RB DR RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB UL+2 LB UL-2 DF+2 RF DF-2 LF+ DB+ DL+2 LF-2 DB+2 UB+ UR+2
*5. * UF UL UF UR UL UB UR UF UB UR UB UL UF UB LB UB RF UF UR UF UR UF UB UR RF LF UL UB UR UF UB RB UR RF LF UL UB LF UL DR DB DF DR DB DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ UB+ UL UB RB DF DR+ DB+2 DR DB DR+2 DB+ RB DB RB+ DR+2 RB-2 DF+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *L' U' BL' B' BL L U BL' B' BL U L U' L' U F R U R' U' L' R L U L' F' U' F' L F' R' D' BR R' F BR B' D'
*2. *R F R F' R' BR' F' D' F D' BR F' R' BR' D BR F' L' F' U L F R' L' F' U' R' F BR' R' F' B BL' B L' U
*3. *L' U L U' L' R' F' R U L R' F' R L U L' F' R U L U R L' U R' L R' F B' BL D' F' BL' L' BR' D
*4. *L BL L BL B BL B U B BL L BL' U B BL' B' BL F' U' L F' U R F U' R L' R' F' D L' U' BR' BL' D' L'
*5. *F R' F U F L F' L' U' F' R F L' U' R' U R L U' F' L' U' L F L' F U' L' F' L F D F' BL D F' D U' BR'


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 21, 2022)

ima get top 3 in kilo this week bc why not


----------



## PUMA_09 (Jun 26, 2022)

I tried to do the weekly competition and enter my times with the timer but I cant seem to find a way to select the input port for the timer. (A little search on your wiki wasn't the key for me(could be that I'm dumb))
I use a SpeedStacks Timer G4 with an Audio Cable 2,5mm to 3,5 mm adapter and a TECKNET Input.
In csTimer it works fine.

Would be nice if you can help me
Thanks


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2022)

Sorry, it doesn't support an external timer (so far).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 28, 2022)

Results for week 25: Congratulations to RP_Cubed, Luke Garrett, and Ash Black!

*2x2x2*(185)
1.  1.06 Legomanz
2.  1.30 Charles Jerome
3.  1.50 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  1.51 ExultantCarn
5.  1.52 Nabhan Niyaz
6.  1.63 BrianJ
6.  1.63 darrensaito
8.  1.70 MichaelNielsen
8.  1.70 Kymlikespotatoes12105
10.  1.74 RP_Cubed
11.  1.86 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  2.05 Theo Goluboff
13.  2.16 Tues
14.  2.21 Shaun Mack
15.  2.28 Imsoosm
16.  2.32 Benjamin Warry
17.  2.34 Cuber2s
18.  2.35 alyzsnyzs
19.  2.39 Zeke Mackay
20.  2.52 Christopher Fandrich
21.  2.53 Hayden Ng
22.  2.55 jeff1867
23.  2.61 parkertrager
24.  2.74 LeviGibson
25.  2.76 DistanceRunner25
26.  2.81 Redicubeman
27.  2.86 Cale S
28.  2.88 MrKuba600
29.  2.93 TheCubingAddict980
30.  2.95 Ash Black
30.  2.95 any name you wish
32.  3.00 Tobias Hermans
33.  3.06 Jay Cubes
34.  3.08 G2013
35.  3.24 Benyó
36.  3.34 tsutt099
37.  3.36 wearephamily1719
38.  3.37 ichcubegerne
39.  3.40 Benjamin Bø
40.  3.44 Cubey_Tube
41.  3.46 TheKravCuber
42.  3.47 DGCubes
42.  3.47 VectorCubes
44.  3.50 Oliver Pällo
45.  3.51 Kacper Jędrzejuk
46.  3.54 bennettstouder
47.  3.58 ARSCubing
48.  3.60 agradess2
49.  3.64 tJardigradHe
50.  3.66 eyeballboi
51.  3.67 Dylan Swarts
51.  3.67 AidanNoogie
53.  3.68 BradenTheMagician
54.  3.72 SpeedyReedy
54.  3.72 abhijat
56.  3.74 Ricardo Zapata
56.  3.74 Chris Van Der Brink
58.  3.80 CodingCuber
59.  3.81 Shadowjockey
60.  3.83 Luke Solves Cubes
61.  3.89 Victor Tang
61.  3.89 Nuuk cuber
63.  3.94 Liam Wadek
63.  3.94 beabernardes
65.  3.95 Logan2017DAYR01
66.  3.96 Calumv 
67.  3.98 nigelthecuber
68.  3.99 TheReasonableCuber
69.  4.01 tommyo11
70.  4.02 hah27
71.  4.07 midnightcuberx
72.  4.10 abunickabhi
73.  4.11 DUDECUBER
74.  4.21 InlandEmpireCuber
74.  4.21 weatherman223
76.  4.22 MCuber
77.  4.23 Fred Lang
78.  4.26 KellanTheCubingCoder
79.  4.27 DesertWolf
80.  4.29 Koen van Aller
80.  4.29 Loffy8
82.  4.33 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
83.  4.44 2019ECKE02
83.  4.44 yijunleow
85.  4.45 Jscuber
85.  4.45 João Vinicius
87.  4.47 SunnyCubing
88.  4.48 hydynn
89.  4.49 Parke187
90.  4.53 sqAree
91.  4.58 stanley chapel
92.  4.59 Jammy
93.  4.66 kumato
94.  4.68 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
95.  4.71 BigTriboli
96.  4.73 lumes2121
97.  4.74 qaz
98.  4.76 DynaXT
98.  4.76 TheKaeden10
100.  4.87 Calcube
101.  4.93 [email protected]
102.  5.10 Jakub26
103.  5.16 Maxematician
104.  5.20 quing
105.  5.23 Caleb Rogers
105.  5.23 KamTheCuber
107.  5.25 Paradox4
108.  5.30 Timona
109.  5.35 Firestorming_1
109.  5.35 SpeedCubeReview
111.  5.41 rdurette10
112.  5.42 White KB
113.  5.44 pjk
114.  5.46 Clock_Enthusiast
115.  5.57 Jules Graham
116.  5.63 Boris McCoy
117.  5.65 WHACKITROX
118.  5.68 Eli Satterfield
118.  5.68 Poorcuber09
120.  5.95 SpiFunTastic
121.  6.01 Mister.EliotB
122.  6.06 Comvat
123.  6.07 Ayce
123.  6.07 Mike Hughey
125.  6.09 CaptainCuber
126.  6.14 RyanSoh
127.  6.19 Тібо【鑫小龙】
128.  6.26 Hyperion
129.  6.29 Isaiah The Scott
129.  6.29 Ethanawoll
131.  6.31 LittleLumos
132.  6.40 Cuber15
133.  6.41 Li Xiang
134.  6.53 Danielle Ang
135.  6.57 ErezE
136.  6.64 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
137.  6.73 BalsaCuber
138.  6.82 cubing_addict
139.  6.87 SUCubing
140.  6.88 Arnavol
141.  6.96 Lewis
142.  6.99 Tom466
143.  7.03 Sellerie11
144.  7.05 Travelingyoyokid
145.  7.09 Haya_Mirror
146.  7.17 smitty cubes
147.  7.56 pb_cuber
148.  7.78 Rubika-37-021204
149.  7.82 Caiocaf1
150.  7.86 NONOGamer12
151.  7.96 Gamervinecke
152.  8.04 Lukz
153.  8.20 Aluminum
154.  8.23 Tekooo
155.  8.25 One Wheel
156.  8.33 Mrdoobery
157.  8.42 Jrg
158.  8.46 SpeedCubeLegend17
159.  8.47 tungsten
160.  8.79 sporteisvogel
161.  8.89 kflynn
162.  9.16 PUMA_09
163.  9.34 Orr
164.  9.69 Qzinator
165.  10.12 thomas.sch
166.  10.53 Jacck
167.  10.68 Gavsters_Cubing
168.  10.69 ChaseTheCuber12
169.  10.94 Twisted Cubing
170.  10.96 UnlikelyFox Cubing
171.  11.04 EmmaTheCapicorn
172.  11.45 evdizzle
173.  11.77 GCoolCuber
174.  11.78 freshcuber.de
175.  12.56 Hexamonka
176.  12.68 yoavc2010
177.  13.23 Panagiotis Christopoulos
178.  14.30 NoSekt
179.  14.52 Tecknet
180.  15.19 Algfish
181.  15.89 FH1986
182.  16.29 panicChris
183.  16.67 vrsayyar
184.  17.78 Xatu
185.  22.94 Maxwell19


*3x3x3*(243)
1.  6.55 Theo Goluboff
2.  6.64 iLikeCheese
3.  6.83 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  6.97 BrianJ
5.  7.04 MikaSmulders
6.  7.39 lilwoaji
7.  7.53 Zeke Mackay
8.  7.60 Legomanz
8.  7.60 DLXCubing
10.  7.63 darrensaito
11.  7.65 tsutt099
12.  7.66 MichaelNielsen
13.  7.68 ExultantCarn
14.  7.92 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  7.99 SpeedyReedy
16.  8.00 RP_Cubed
17.  8.03 Shaun Mack
18.  8.13 DistanceRunner25
19.  8.27 FishyIshy
20.  8.34 Jonah Jarvis
21.  8.37 Jscuber
22.  8.39 tJardigradHe
23.  8.48 Ash Black
24.  8.53 alyzsnyzs
25.  8.59 Cale S
26.  8.73 LeviGibson
27.  8.77 Hayden Ng
28.  8.93 MrKuba600
29.  8.94 Cuber2s
29.  8.94 Heewon Seo
31.  9.02 Kymlikespotatoes12105
31.  9.02 eyeballboi
33.  9.04 Boris McCoy
34.  9.16 AidanNoogie
35.  9.18 Shadowjockey
36.  9.28 Coinman_
37.  9.37 TheKravCuber
38.  9.40 DGCubes
39.  9.41 yijunleow
40.  9.43 NewoMinx
41.  9.51 agradess2
42.  9.54 Carter Cubes
43.  9.59 Icecube77
44.  9.75 Redicubeman
45.  9.76 hah27
46.  9.80 Tues
47.  9.83 Nihahhat
48.  9.86 G2013
49.  9.98 Christopher Fandrich
50.  10.03 parkertrager
50.  10.03 mihnea3000
52.  10.06 BradenTheMagician
52.  10.06 abhijat
54.  10.07 TheReasonableCuber
55.  10.09 VectorCubes
56.  10.14 Luke Solves Cubes
57.  10.15 Fred Lang
58.  10.16 quing
59.  10.19 leolrg
60.  10.22 tommyo11
61.  10.26 Oliver Pällo
62.  10.34 Logan2017DAYR01
62.  10.34 Imsoosm
64.  10.38 Jammy
65.  10.39 The Cubing Fanatic
66.  10.43 MartinN13
66.  10.43 qaz
68.  10.46 Kacper Jędrzejuk
68.  10.46 abunickabhi
70.  10.62 Benyó
71.  10.69 TheCubingAddict980
72.  10.75 SpiFunTastic
73.  10.86 KamTheCuber
74.  10.96 Anthony Tindal
75.  10.98 20luky3
76.  11.00 Victor Tang
77.  11.08 Liam Wadek
78.  11.11 mista
79.  11.13 Тібо【鑫小龙】
80.  11.15 Paradox4
81.  11.17 Parke187
82.  11.18 ichcubegerne
83.  11.21 CodingCuber
84.  11.31 AdrianCubing
85.  11.32 sigalig
85.  11.32 Benjamin Bø
87.  11.33 d2polld
88.  11.34 wearephamily1719
89.  11.35 FaLoL
90.  11.37 midnightcuberx
91.  11.39 Chris Van Der Brink
92.  11.41 2019ECKE02
93.  11.43 sband17
93.  11.43 Cubey_Tube
95.  11.46 Koen van Aller
96.  11.54 Nuuk cuber
97.  11.61 weatherman223
98.  11.62 João Vinicius
99.  11.63 Calumv 
100.  11.67 pizzacrust
101.  11.71 MCuber
101.  11.71 Timona
103.  11.74 Winfaza
104.  11.81 bennettstouder
104.  11.81 Nabhan Niyaz
106.  11.90 riovqn
107.  11.91 lumes2121
108.  11.93 beabernardes
109.  11.95 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
110.  11.96 Mattia Pasquini
111.  12.22 InlandEmpireCuber
112.  12.34 JakeAK
113.  12.40 breadears
114.  12.41 T1_M0
115.  12.47 jeff1867
116.  12.48 ARSCubing
117.  12.53 Maxematician
118.  12.78 Ricardo Zapata
119.  12.81 BigTriboli
120.  13.00 pjk
121.  13.01 xyzzy
122.  13.03 sqAree
123.  13.06 Jules Graham
124.  13.08 Tobias Hermans
124.  13.08 teehee_elan
126.  13.11 bh13
127.  13.14 DUDECUBER
128.  13.20 Loffy8
129.  13.25 Dylan Swarts
130.  13.27 Jay Cubes
131.  13.32 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
132.  13.41 any name you wish
133.  13.50 ican97
134.  13.51 SpeedCubeReview
135.  13.60 Cuber15
136.  13.71 lucasliao0403
137.  13.73 kumato
137.  13.73 PCCuber
139.  13.99 [email protected]
140.  14.04 DynaXT
141.  14.06 dylpickle123780
142.  14.14 Calcube
143.  14.23 trangium
144.  14.69 Isaiah The Scott
145.  14.77 qatumciuzacqul
146.  14.84 Comvat
147.  14.85 KellanTheCubingCoder
148.  15.17 epic cuber
149.  15.22 CaptainCuber
150.  15.49 White KB
151.  15.60 stanley chapel
152.  15.69 hydynn
153.  15.77 LittleLumos
154.  15.85 rdurette10
155.  15.88 M.Sikandar
156.  15.96 Lvl9001Wizard
157.  16.08 Sellerie11
158.  16.37 50ph14
159.  16.46 elimescube
160.  16.48 DetDuVil
161.  16.60 frodyan
162.  16.65 TheKaeden10
163.  16.75 kainos
164.  16.87 Li Xiang
165.  17.08 Firestorming_1
166.  17.47 Jakub26
167.  17.61 Poorcuber09
168.  17.71 Haya_Mirror
169.  17.74 Petri Krzywacki
170.  17.84 pb_cuber
171.  17.97 Eli Satterfield
172.  18.09 nigelthecuber
173.  18.12 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
174.  18.42 Caleb Rogers
175.  18.66 Caiocaf1
176.  18.78 Ssiא
177.  18.98 SunnyCubing
178.  19.10 Richard
179.  19.16 Danielle Ang
180.  19.50 Lewis
181.  19.62 PUMA_09
182.  20.02 Travelingyoyokid
183.  20.03 Hyperion
184.  20.12 Ayce
185.  20.26 A Slice of M
186.  20.47 Mike Hughey
187.  20.52 Ethanawoll
188.  20.60 ErezE
189.  20.80 sporteisvogel
190.  21.61 BalsaCuber
191.  21.86 Jrg
192.  22.19 One Wheel
193.  22.36 Mister.EliotB
194.  22.38 qunbacca
195.  23.14 SUCubing
196.  23.30 SuperCrafter51
197.  23.44 Tom466
198.  23.69 Rubika-37-021204
199.  23.85 Orr
200.  24.36 cubing_addict
201.  24.70 WHACKITROX
202.  24.93 Arnavol
203.  25.36 NoSekt
204.  26.08 Lukz
205.  26.24 Multicubing
206.  26.49 kflynn
207.  27.24 UnlikelyFox Cubing
208.  28.42 freshcuber.de
209.  28.58 Nash171
210.  29.03 tungsten
211.  29.07 yoavc2010
212.  29.16 SpeedCubeLegend17
213.  30.19 Tecknet
214.  30.33 mahdi is a cuber 
215.  30.53 Jacck
216.  30.54 ronjaaa
217.  30.73 smitty cubes
218.  30.76 GT8590
219.  31.38 Aluminum
220.  35.23 Captain_froopy
221.  36.65 evdizzle
222.  37.04 MatsBergsten
223.  39.07 ChaseTheCuber12
224.  39.88 Lutz_P
225.  39.96 NONOGamer12
226.  40.76 GuestyRobloxCubingLOver
227.  41.24 Gavsters_Cubing
228.  41.48 GCoolCuber
229.  42.05 Gamervinecke
230.  42.56 Exmestify
231.  42.80 HelgeBerlin
232.  44.08 Algfish
233.  44.97 BraveSoul2110
234.  45.85 EmmaTheCapicorn
235.  47.27 Panagiotis Christopoulos
236.  48.08 FH1986
237.  49.48 Maxwell19
238.  49.81 Rubikslegend
239.  50.15 Winter
240.  55.71 Shrihan
241.  1:08.81 Mrdoobery
242.  1:09.02 Steven-Fady
243.  1:13.05 Michaeltawfik


*4x4x4*(147)
1.  27.29 cuberkid10
2.  29.09 Theo Goluboff
3.  29.23 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  30.71 Luke Garrett
5.  31.05 Heewon Seo
6.  31.11 BrianJ
7.  31.15 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  32.56 darrensaito
9.  33.10 NewoMinx
10.  33.31 Shaun Mack
11.  33.83 Zeke Mackay
12.  34.63 G2013
13.  34.76 Hayden Ng
14.  34.90 MichaelNielsen
15.  35.07 abhijat
16.  35.46 Shadowjockey
17.  35.81 FaLoL
18.  36.82 RP_Cubed
19.  36.94 Ash Black
20.  38.10 Benyó
21.  38.26 20luky3
22.  38.79 DGCubes
23.  38.85 yijunleow
24.  38.89 Boris McCoy
25.  38.94 MrKuba600
26.  39.09 BradenTheMagician
27.  39.28 ichcubegerne
28.  39.37 alyzsnyzs
29.  39.71 tommyo11
30.  39.83 Tues
31.  39.99 tsutt099
31.  39.99 Christopher Fandrich
33.  40.25 Liam Wadek
34.  40.80 MCuber
35.  41.42 qaz
36.  42.55 DistanceRunner25
37.  42.57 agradess2
38.  43.05 Fred Lang
39.  43.17 Dylan Swarts
40.  43.26 Jammy
41.  43.57 SpeedyReedy
42.  44.28 João Vinicius
43.  44.37 wearephamily1719
44.  44.84 quing
45.  45.81 beabernardes
46.  46.17 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
47.  46.19 The Cubing Fanatic
48.  46.22 sqAree
49.  46.68 SpeedCubeReview
50.  46.93 pizzacrust
51.  46.96 ExultantCarn
52.  47.05 Cubey_Tube
53.  47.52 bennettstouder
54.  47.53 PCCuber
55.  47.57 Logan2017DAYR01
56.  47.91 Chris Van Der Brink
57.  47.95 abunickabhi
58.  48.20 Victor Tang
59.  48.30 Koen van Aller
60.  48.69 Redicubeman
60.  48.69 2019ECKE02
62.  49.06 MartinN13
63.  49.35 TheReasonableCuber
64.  49.66 any name you wish
65.  49.93 Nuuk cuber
66.  50.01 Parke187
67.  50.15 weatherman223
68.  50.23 Calumv 
69.  50.42 BigTriboli
70.  50.57 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
71.  52.07 Benjamin Bø
72.  52.36 Loffy8
73.  52.38 Timona
74.  53.03 CodingCuber
75.  53.14 TheKravCuber
76.  53.18 InlandEmpireCuber
77.  53.86 Cuber2s
78.  55.21 dylpickle123780
79.  55.51 lumes2121
80.  55.53 Richard
81.  56.48 xyzzy
82.  56.64 LittleLumos
83.  56.91 Mattia Pasquini
84.  57.53 breadears
85.  57.76 Jay Cubes
86.  57.82 Jules Graham
87.  57.97 Winfaza
88.  58.19 bh13
89.  58.75 Kacper Jędrzejuk
90.  58.79 CaptainCuber
91.  59.13 DynaXT
92.  59.29 elimescube
93.  59.33 Maxematician
94.  59.59 rdurette10
95.  59.90 kumato
96.  59.92 Firestorming_1
97.  59.93 Тібо【鑫小龙】
98.  1:00.33 TheCubingAddict980
99.  1:00.43 pjk
100.  1:01.16 SpiFunTastic
101.  1:03.20 Calcube
102.  1:03.81 White KB
103.  1:04.45 stanley chapel
104.  1:07.70 Poorcuber09
105.  1:08.28 lucasliao0403
106.  1:09.25 Luke Solves Cubes
107.  1:09.78 Li Xiang
108.  1:09.89 qatumciuzacqul
109.  1:11.71 hydynn
110.  1:12.21 Comvat
111.  1:12.97 Sellerie11
112.  1:13.52 ARSCubing
113.  1:13.94 frodyan
114.  1:14.33 KellanTheCubingCoder
115.  1:15.56 filmip
116.  1:15.58 Lewis
117.  1:15.63 Ethanawoll
118.  1:18.15 Isaiah The Scott
119.  1:19.14 One Wheel
120.  1:24.04 [email protected]
121.  1:27.74 Jrg
122.  1:29.91 sporteisvogel
123.  1:30.27 pb_cuber
124.  1:30.90 SUCubing
125.  1:32.59 Rubika-37-021204
126.  1:33.41 Mike Hughey
127.  1:34.23 thomas.sch
128.  1:36.75 TheKaeden10
129.  1:40.55 nigelthecuber
130.  1:41.85 Tekooo
131.  1:42.27 Jacck
132.  1:42.79 freshcuber.de
133.  1:45.64 Tom466
134.  1:46.55 ErezE
135.  1:48.56 Mister.EliotB
136.  1:50.07 NoSekt
137.  1:50.21 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
138.  1:54.57 Orr
139.  2:05.47 Arnavol
140.  2:07.46 kflynn
141.  2:16.14 MatsBergsten
142.  2:27.86 Danielle Ang
143.  2:36.58 Aluminum
144.  2:53.56 Xatu
145.  3:39.39 Panagiotis Christopoulos
146.  3:57.00 Gavsters_Cubing
147.  4:08.18 SpeedCubeLegend17


*5x5x5*(92)
1.  48.57 tJardigradHe
2.  55.65 Theo Goluboff
3.  57.30 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  58.06 Hayden Ng
5.  1:00.53 Luke Garrett
6.  1:00.57 NewoMinx
7.  1:01.28 RP_Cubed
8.  1:03.01 Heewon Seo
8.  1:03.01 Ash Black
10.  1:06.45 darrensaito
10.  1:06.45 Benyó
12.  1:06.98 Shadowjockey
13.  1:07.04 Victor Tang
14.  1:09.53 ichcubegerne
15.  1:09.99 agradess2
16.  1:11.62 G2013
17.  1:12.63 João Vinicius
18.  1:13.24 Tues
19.  1:17.13 tommyo11
20.  1:19.70 tsutt099
21.  1:20.18 Nuuk cuber
22.  1:20.58 yijunleow
23.  1:22.64 Liam Wadek
24.  1:24.24 hah27
25.  1:25.14 qaz
26.  1:25.35 Chris Van Der Brink
27.  1:26.90 Ricardo Zapata
28.  1:26.93 TheReasonableCuber
29.  1:27.00 Dylan Swarts
30.  1:27.08 CaptainCuber
31.  1:27.93 any name you wish
32.  1:28.49 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
33.  1:28.53 Jammy
34.  1:28.73 quing
35.  1:29.09 Benjamin Bø
36.  1:29.74 DistanceRunner25
37.  1:29.77 2019ECKE02
38.  1:29.80 Richard
39.  1:30.22 Keroma12
40.  1:30.97 Fred Lang
41.  1:31.39 beabernardes
42.  1:32.14 sqAree
43.  1:34.23 GenTheThief
44.  1:38.05 dylpickle123780
45.  1:41.20 TheKravCuber
46.  1:42.41 elimescube
47.  1:43.30 BigTriboli
48.  1:43.40 LittleLumos
49.  1:44.38 Cubey_Tube
50.  1:49.35 rdurette10
51.  1:49.80 Parke187
52.  1:51.15 Kacper Jędrzejuk
53.  1:51.28 pjk
54.  1:51.76 Koen van Aller
55.  1:52.64 Winfaza
56.  1:53.41 Jay Cubes
57.  1:54.55 One Wheel
58.  1:54.63 Firestorming_1
59.  1:55.14 lumes2121
60.  1:56.84 bennettstouder
61.  1:59.34 CodingCuber
62.  1:59.59 lucasliao0403
63.  2:00.79 frodyan
64.  2:01.45 Maxematician
65.  2:02.04 kumato
66.  2:02.46 Ethanawoll
67.  2:02.61 Calcube
68.  2:04.81 Luke Solves Cubes
69.  2:05.01 Paradox4
70.  2:07.79 DynaXT
71.  2:07.87 Poorcuber09
72.  2:15.00 KellanTheCubingCoder
73.  2:16.27 Isaiah The Scott
74.  2:17.67 midnightcuberx
75.  2:18.37 White KB
76.  2:22.54 ARSCubing
77.  2:22.80 Jrg
78.  2:25.06 Rubika-37-021204
79.  2:41.10 Sellerie11
80.  2:42.21 sporteisvogel
81.  2:50.71 freshcuber.de
82.  2:56.28 Jacck
83.  2:57.90 Tom466
84.  2:58.37 Mister.EliotB
85.  3:04.07 thomas.sch
86.  3:13.11 Mike Hughey
87.  3:18.22 nigelthecuber
88.  3:58.52 MatsBergsten
89.  5:18.47 Danielle Ang
90.  DNF abunickabhi
90.  DNF Boris McCoy
90.  DNF pizzacrust


*6x6x6*(47)
1.  1:41.37 tJardigradHe
2.  1:48.95 Benyó
3.  1:51.07 Hayden Ng


Spoiler



4.  1:54.14 FaLoL
5.  1:55.97 Ash Black
6.  1:59.26 Shadowjockey
7.  2:00.39 NewoMinx
8.  2:04.69 ichcubegerne
9.  2:07.68 Luke Garrett
10.  2:08.06 agradess2
11.  2:08.25 RP_Cubed
12.  2:09.09 Keroma12
13.  2:12.50 Liam Wadek
14.  2:19.95 João Vinicius
15.  2:21.75 qaz
16.  2:25.41 tsutt099
17.  2:29.13 xyzzy
18.  2:37.92 Tues
19.  2:39.29 Nuuk cuber
20.  2:43.67 DGCubes
21.  2:45.12 BigTriboli
22.  2:45.42 abunickabhi
23.  2:46.62 TheReasonableCuber
24.  2:47.21 DistanceRunner25
25.  2:54.60 tommyo11
26.  2:56.26 Jammy
27.  3:06.75 Dylan Swarts
28.  3:09.91 any name you wish
29.  3:12.08 2019ECKE02
30.  3:35.06 Firestorming_1
31.  3:35.50 LittleLumos
32.  3:38.33 bh13
33.  3:43.32 GenTheThief
34.  3:44.50 Paradox4
35.  3:54.66 One Wheel
36.  3:59.98 rdurette10
37.  4:05.95 weatherman223
38.  4:06.10 Jrg
39.  4:46.80 Rubika-37-021204
40.  4:48.05 thomas.sch
41.  4:49.06 White KB
42.  5:15.20 sporteisvogel
43.  6:29.29 freshcuber.de
44.  6:56.55 Xatu
45.  DNF pizzacrust
45.  DNF Jacck
45.  DNF linus.sch


*7x7x7*(35)
1.  2:26.42 Benyó
2.  2:39.52 Coinman_
3.  2:45.05 Hayden Ng


Spoiler



4.  2:53.75 Shadowjockey
5.  2:55.35 ichcubegerne
6.  2:57.80 RP_Cubed
7.  3:10.07 Ash Black
8.  3:12.65 Luke Garrett
9.  3:24.39 qaz
10.  3:25.24 Liam Wadek
11.  3:29.54 Keroma12
12.  3:30.61 agradess2
13.  3:37.85 Nuuk cuber
14.  3:42.87 DGCubes
15.  3:44.24 G2013
16.  3:50.41 João Vinicius
17.  3:58.20 tsutt099
18.  4:10.32 Jammy
19.  4:10.68 DistanceRunner25
20.  4:31.17 TheReasonableCuber
21.  4:35.82 BigTriboli
22.  5:08.69 LittleLumos
23.  5:35.71 Firestorming_1
24.  5:50.15 Jrg
25.  5:54.35 One Wheel
26.  5:56.31 Koen van Aller
27.  6:31.79 Paradox4
28.  7:03.26 Rubika-37-021204
29.  7:46.29 sporteisvogel
30.  7:48.27 DynaXT
31.  8:22.63 White KB
32.  9:13.98 Luke Solves Cubes
33.  DNF Dylan Swarts
33.  DNF pizzacrust
33.  DNF Benjamin Bø


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(61)
1.  2.74 jeff1867
2.  5.05 Cuber2s
3.  5.52 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  5.75 MichaelNielsen
5.  5.81 ARSCubing
6.  7.31 Calcube
7.  7.45 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  7.53 ExultantCarn
9.  8.85 tsutt099
10.  8.89 Imsoosm
11.  9.14 Tobias Hermans
12.  9.42 Tues
13.  9.73 Luke Garrett
14.  9.76 SunnyCubing
15.  9.89 Christopher Fandrich
16.  11.59 Shaun Mack
17.  11.87 2019ECKE02
18.  11.88 hah27
19.  12.00 BigTriboli
20.  12.32 RP_Cubed
21.  12.44 darrensaito
22.  12.50 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
23.  12.81 Redicubeman
24.  13.93 Victor Tang
25.  14.45 agradess2
26.  16.20 abunickabhi
27.  16.67 BradenTheMagician
28.  17.23 Li Xiang
29.  19.10 sqAree
30.  21.20 Ash Black
31.  21.30 Gavsters_Cubing
32.  22.84 Hayden Ng
33.  23.54 Benyó
34.  26.03 Mike Hughey
35.  26.39 filmip
36.  27.33 Shrihan
37.  27.92 Jakub26
38.  31.72 hydynn
39.  33.68 MatsBergsten
40.  34.96 LittleLumos
41.  36.37 stanley chapel
42.  37.65 João Vinicius
43.  39.92 Ricardo Zapata
44.  40.36 DynaXT
45.  42.52 Nuuk cuber
46.  42.82 Jacck
47.  47.07 Calumv 
48.  52.31 any name you wish
49.  54.64 TheKravCuber
50.  58.41 thomas.sch
51.  1:06.43 LeviGibson
52.  1:10.69 sporteisvogel
53.  1:23.61 Krökeldil
54.  1:47.79 Koen van Aller
55.  2:10.50 MCuber
56.  DNF nigelthecuber
56.  DNF ichcubegerne
56.  DNF TheReasonableCuber
56.  DNF Isaiah The Scott
56.  DNF DGCubes
56.  DNF InlandEmpireCuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(46)
1.  19.55 JakeAK
2.  19.77 sigalig
3.  21.08 hah27


Spoiler



4.  21.83 G2013
5.  24.34 BigTriboli
6.  25.20 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  26.26 RP_Cubed
8.  27.37 tommyo11
9.  30.43 T1_M0
10.  30.54 ican97
11.  30.59 Victor Tang
12.  31.52 Keroma12
13.  36.24 abunickabhi
14.  46.59 Jakub26
15.  49.12 qunbacca
16.  49.34 jeff1867
17.  50.86 Zeke Mackay
18.  55.42 2019ECKE02
19.  58.57 qatumciuzacqul
20.  1:08.26 sqAree
21.  1:39.00 filmip
22.  1:40.29 MatsBergsten
23.  1:42.92 Nihahhat
24.  1:44.33 DistanceRunner25
25.  1:44.69 LittleLumos
26.  1:56.58 João Vinicius
27.  2:25.57 elimescube
28.  2:25.61 Ash Black
29.  2:37.22 DynaXT
30.  2:42.44 Jacck
31.  2:46.02 Ssiא
32.  3:03.18 avocado
33.  3:06.78 TheKravCuber
34.  3:07.74 Nuuk cuber
35.  4:17.32 Koen van Aller
36.  4:43.25 sporteisvogel
37.  DNF Jules Graham
37.  DNF Liam Wadek
37.  DNF Tues
37.  DNF any name you wish
37.  DNF Luke Garrett
37.  DNF Тібо【鑫小龙】
37.  DNF weatherman223
37.  DNF ichcubegerne
37.  DNF kainos
37.  DNF DGCubes


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(13)
1.  1:35.10 sigalig
2.  1:53.46 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  1:58.93 hah27


Spoiler



4.  2:05.80 Victor Tang
5.  2:55.45 2019ECKE02
6.  4:03.37 T1_M0
7.  4:49.20 RP_Cubed
8.  5:43.63 LittleLumos
9.  8:18.66 MatsBergsten
10.  10:34.10 Jacck
11.  DNF BigTriboli
11.  DNF sporteisvogel
11.  DNF Keroma12


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(11)
1.  4:14.94 Victor Tang
2.  4:39.70 sigalig
3.  5:44.58 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  7:21.76 hah27
5.  9:16.00 T1_M0
6.  13:41.48 RP_Cubed
7.  16:28.35 MatsBergsten
8.  DNF BigTriboli
8.  DNF 2019ECKE02
8.  DNF Keroma12
8.  DNF DistanceRunner25


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  DNF BigTriboli
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Victor Tang
1.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  66:19.51 qunbacca
2.  DNF 2019ECKE02
2.  DNF G2013

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(8)
1.  35/50 60:00 BigTriboli
2.  26/34 60:00 Keroma12
3.  4/4 23:51 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  3/4 15:26 Jacck
5.  9/16 60:00 Jakub26
6.  2/3 19:55 DynaXT
7.  2/3 25:21 Тібо【鑫小龙】
8.  3/9 20:19 2019ECKE02


*3x3x3 one-handed*(138)
1.  11.16 lilwoaji
2.  11.34 TheKravCuber
3.  11.53 Elo13


Spoiler



4.  11.55 darrensaito
5.  11.64 Theo Goluboff
6.  11.85 Luke Garrett
7.  11.93 Shaun Mack
8.  12.11 parkertrager
9.  12.33 BrianJ
10.  12.70 Brendyn Dunagan
11.  12.94 tJardigradHe
12.  13.63 RP_Cubed
13.  13.85 GenTheThief
14.  14.54 tsutt099
15.  14.58 Benjamin Warry
16.  14.75 Nihahhat
17.  15.04 Ash Black
18.  15.09 midnightcuberx
19.  15.15 leolrg
20.  15.53 Tues
21.  15.89 Jscuber
22.  16.27 MrKuba600
23.  16.42 Redicubeman
24.  16.79 Luke Solves Cubes
25.  17.00 ichcubegerne
26.  17.19 Victor Tang
27.  17.30 mihnea3000
28.  17.34 Hayden Ng
29.  17.51 LeviGibson
30.  17.91 Jammy
31.  18.20 DistanceRunner25
32.  18.66 MCuber
33.  18.67 BradenTheMagician
34.  18.98 yijunleow
35.  19.00 G2013
36.  19.27 Cale S
37.  19.45 Calumv 
38.  19.56 xyzzy
39.  19.58 abunickabhi
40.  19.67 Benyó
41.  19.73 João Vinicius
42.  19.77 Boris McCoy
43.  19.96 FaLoL
44.  19.97 MartinN13
45.  20.43 hah27
46.  20.82 Ricardo Zapata
47.  20.96 SpeedyReedy
48.  20.98 quing
49.  21.01 DGCubes
50.  21.18 Shadowjockey
51.  21.22 qaz
52.  21.24 wearephamily1719
53.  21.56 weatherman223
54.  22.00 TheReasonableCuber
54.  22.00 Parke187
56.  22.76 Nuuk cuber
57.  22.97 Chris Van Der Brink
58.  23.15 2019ECKE02
59.  23.74 Liam Wadek
60.  24.83 Тібо【鑫小龙】
61.  25.17 ican97
62.  25.68 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
63.  25.78 Comvat
64.  25.81 qatumciuzacqul
65.  26.00 lumes2121
66.  26.04 Logan2017DAYR01
67.  26.13 bh13
68.  26.15 RyanSoh
69.  26.20 Fred Lang
70.  26.39 InlandEmpireCuber
71.  26.44 VectorCubes
72.  26.59 Jay Cubes
73.  26.70 sqAree
74.  26.85 Cubey_Tube
75.  27.45 Winfaza
76.  27.74 Kacper Jędrzejuk
77.  27.87 Nabhan Niyaz
78.  28.57 Koen van Aller
79.  28.60 tommyo11
80.  28.76 any name you wish
81.  28.99 The Cubing Fanatic
82.  29.44 Imsoosm
83.  29.80 pizzacrust
84.  30.05 CodingCuber
85.  31.13 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
86.  31.25 Keroma12
87.  31.69 bennettstouder
88.  31.91 Isaiah The Scott
89.  31.94 [email protected]
90.  32.34 Timona
91.  32.58 rdurette10
92.  33.48 frodyan
93.  33.50 Calcube
94.  33.55 nigelthecuber
95.  33.56 Hyperion
96.  37.64 Poorcuber09
97.  37.68 Firestorming_1
98.  37.83 kumato
99.  37.89 Maxematician
100.  37.93 DetDuVil
101.  38.29 hydynn
102.  38.33 freshcuber.de
103.  39.17 Jakub26
104.  40.22 Dylan Swarts
105.  40.69 DynaXT
106.  42.54 TheKaeden10
107.  42.85 stanley chapel
108.  43.89 ARSCubing
109.  44.12 Mike Hughey
110.  44.23 sporteisvogel
111.  45.52 pb_cuber
112.  50.70 ErezE
113.  51.72 Sellerie11
114.  52.65 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
115.  56.94 SUCubing
116.  57.73 Rubika-37-021204
117.  1:02.83 Jacck
118.  1:03.39 thomas.sch
119.  1:08.37 Danielle Ang
120.  1:08.57 UnlikelyFox Cubing
121.  1:10.21 smitty cubes
122.  1:10.90 mahdi is a cuber 
123.  1:11.01 Captain_froopy
124.  1:11.82 Orr
125.  1:18.94 Aluminum
126.  1:19.62 SpeedCubeLegend17
127.  1:30.69 Multicubing
128.  1:32.04 MatsBergsten
129.  1:34.34 Tecknet
130.  1:44.00 Algfish
131.  2:03.62 Exmestify
132.  2:24.72 Gavsters_Cubing
133.  2:41.97 yoavc2010
134.  2:49.33 Rubikslegend
135.  DNF agradess2
135.  DNF Benjamin Bø
135.  DNF KellanTheCubingCoder
135.  DNF filmip


*3x3x3 With feet*(5)
1.  50.25 DGCubes
2.  1:34.54 any name you wish
3.  1:40.08 One Wheel


Spoiler



4.  1:49.73 Nuuk cuber
5.  2:32.20 Luke Solves Cubes


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(11)
1.  30.58 ichcubegerne
2.  37.02 RP_Cubed
3.  41.39 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  44.93 DGCubes
5.  51.07 tsutt099
6.  1:13.18 any name you wish
7.  1:18.40 TheReasonableCuber
8.  1:36.33 Luke Solves Cubes
9.  1:41.05 Jacck
10.  2:09.60 hydynn
11.  DNF DynaXT


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(18)
1.  23.67 (23, 23, 25) Cale S
2.  29.00 (27, 29, 31) Jacck
3.  29.67 (32, 29, 28) Benyó


Spoiler



4.  31.00 (35, 34, 24) alyzsnyzs
5.  31.67 (30, 31, 34) João Vinicius
6.  34.33 (33, 35, 35) filmip
7.  34.67 (34, 35, 35) colourblind_cuber
8.  37.33 (39, 34, 39) any name you wish
9.  49.67 (55, 51, 43) DynaXT
10.  DNF (25, DNS, DNS) Mark Boyanowski
10.  DNF (35, 29, DNF) DetDuVil
10.  DNF (34, DNS, DNS) mista
10.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) hydynn
10.  DNF (44, DNS, DNS) OriEy
10.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) jeff1867
10.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNS) Luke Solves Cubes
10.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Danielle Ang
10.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Aluminum


*2-3-4 Relay*(73)
1.  42.25 Luke Garrett
2.  44.59 darrensaito
3.  44.81 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  47.82 Shadowjockey
5.  48.75 Hayden Ng
6.  48.97 Ash Black
7.  51.51 tommyo11
8.  51.94 Benyó
9.  51.96 ichcubegerne
10.  52.45 RP_Cubed
11.  52.95 Tues
12.  54.40 DGCubes
13.  56.10 DistanceRunner25
14.  57.78 MCuber
15.  59.30 abunickabhi
16.  59.37 SpeedyReedy
17.  1:00.00 wearephamily1719
18.  1:00.79 yijunleow
19.  1:01.94 João Vinicius
20.  1:02.42 tsutt099
21.  1:02.79 beabernardes
22.  1:03.48 TheReasonableCuber
23.  1:04.66 Chris Van Der Brink
24.  1:04.72 BigTriboli
25.  1:05.68 2019ECKE02
26.  1:05.75 sqAree
27.  1:05.82 Cubey_Tube
28.  1:07.16 Christopher Fandrich
29.  1:07.22 Dylan Swarts
30.  1:08.95 TheKravCuber
31.  1:09.35 Nuuk cuber
32.  1:09.40 Keroma12
33.  1:09.53 agradess2
34.  1:11.45 CodingCuber
35.  1:13.75 lumes2121
36.  1:14.34 weatherman223
37.  1:15.16 any name you wish
38.  1:16.09 CaptainCuber
39.  1:16.68 Koen van Aller
40.  1:17.35 Benjamin Bø
41.  1:17.44 Calumv 
42.  1:18.37 Jay Cubes
43.  1:19.38 rdurette10
44.  1:23.98 InlandEmpireCuber
45.  1:24.04 Тібо【鑫小龙】
46.  1:27.24 Firestorming_1
47.  1:29.30 ARSCubing
48.  1:30.68 Kacper Jędrzejuk
49.  1:33.60 [email protected]
50.  1:34.91 Luke Solves Cubes
51.  1:35.97 Sellerie11
52.  1:36.44 DynaXT
53.  1:40.74 Comvat
54.  1:42.96 KellanTheCubingCoder
55.  1:49.61 Lewis
56.  1:50.13 Isaiah The Scott
57.  1:50.58 TheKaeden10
58.  1:53.46 Jrg
59.  1:59.31 hydynn
60.  2:05.24 ErezE
61.  2:14.62 SUCubing
62.  2:14.87 linus.sch
63.  2:15.42 jeff1867
64.  2:16.53 Rubika-37-021204
65.  2:29.86 Jacck
66.  2:36.88 Orr
67.  2:39.04 Danielle Ang
68.  3:30.67 EmmaTheCapicorn
69.  3:43.16 MatsBergsten
70.  4:52.93 Gavsters_Cubing
71.  5:12.69 SpeedCubeLegend17
72.  5:50.69 Algfish
73.  5:57.97 Panagiotis Christopoulos


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(37)
1.  1:39.80 Luke Garrett
2.  1:46.93 darrensaito
3.  1:51.80 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  1:52.64 Shadowjockey
5.  2:02.67 tsutt099
6.  2:04.47 RP_Cubed
7.  2:07.80 tommyo11
8.  2:16.10 ichcubegerne
9.  2:16.60 Ash Black
10.  2:24.93 João Vinicius
11.  2:28.45 Chris Van Der Brink
12.  2:33.74 Keroma12
13.  2:35.17 agradess2
14.  2:36.07 Nuuk cuber
15.  2:38.40 TheReasonableCuber
16.  2:41.81 2019ECKE02
17.  2:46.29 any name you wish
18.  2:52.05 BigTriboli
19.  3:00.86 beabernardes
20.  3:01.91 Benjamin Bø
21.  3:03.04 Cubey_Tube
22.  3:07.28 TheKravCuber
23.  3:08.22 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  3:11.83 lumes2121
25.  3:21.89 Firestorming_1
26.  3:24.72 rdurette10
27.  3:28.68 DynaXT
28.  3:50.14 ARSCubing
29.  4:07.93 Isaiah The Scott
30.  4:16.02 Jrg
31.  4:39.57 KellanTheCubingCoder
32.  4:39.66 Luke Solves Cubes
33.  4:42.52 Rubika-37-021204
34.  4:52.02 linus.sch
35.  7:44.12 Danielle Ang
36.  7:47.11 Orr
37.  9:00.96 EmmaTheCapicorn


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(22)
1.  3:43.63 RP_Cubed
2.  3:49.81 Benyó
3.  3:59.12 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:03.28 Shadowjockey
5.  4:07.10 Ash Black
6.  4:24.02 darrensaito
7.  4:33.93 João Vinicius
8.  4:41.43 Keroma12
9.  4:57.11 Nuuk cuber
10.  4:57.34 tsutt099
11.  5:06.05 tommyo11
12.  5:08.55 DistanceRunner25
13.  5:38.24 BigTriboli
14.  5:38.93 TheReasonableCuber
15.  6:02.93 any name you wish
16.  6:08.85 Benjamin Bø
17.  6:28.87 beabernardes
18.  6:54.50 Cubey_Tube
19.  6:59.96 Firestorming_1
20.  8:33.89 Jrg
21.  10:04.42 Rubika-37-021204
22.  10:25.46 linus.sch


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(18)
1.  6:42.46 Shadowjockey
2.  6:44.15 Benyó
3.  6:50.87 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  7:09.21 RP_Cubed
5.  7:23.76 Ash Black
6.  8:20.18 João Vinicius
7.  8:32.55 Keroma12
8.  8:50.92 Nuuk cuber
9.  9:03.41 tsutt099
10.  9:48.57 BigTriboli
11.  10:33.08 TheReasonableCuber
12.  10:39.88 any name you wish
13.  11:24.80 beabernardes
14.  11:52.68 Benjamin Bø
15.  13:09.85 Firestorming_1
16.  15:44.95 Jrg
17.  17:52.84 Rubika-37-021204
18.  DNF One Wheel


*Clock*(94)
1.  3.74 VectorCubes
2.  3.92 JChambers13
3.  4.47 Carter Cubes
3.  4.47 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



5.  5.02 MartinN13
6.  5.06 Liam Wadek
7.  5.11 Luke Garrett
8.  5.17 Oliver Pällo
9.  5.51 alyzsnyzs
10.  5.52 DesertWolf
11.  5.82 Christopher Fandrich
12.  5.91 Mattia Pasquini
13.  6.01 Jakub D
14.  6.27 50ph14
15.  6.38 Zeke Mackay
16.  6.50 Theo Goluboff
17.  6.55 Benjamin Warry
18.  6.59 sqAree
19.  6.77 qaz
20.  6.89 NewoMinx
21.  6.90 tsutt099
22.  7.04 Clock_Enthusiast
22.  7.04 Jules Graham
24.  7.44 2019ECKE02
25.  7.50 parkertrager
26.  7.59 Kacper Jędrzejuk
27.  7.64 Parke187
28.  7.75 DLXCubing
29.  7.94 Chris Van Der Brink
30.  8.10 lilwoaji
31.  8.15 Shadowjockey
32.  8.34 Nuuk cuber
33.  8.36 Tues
34.  8.43 BradenTheMagician
35.  8.65 Jammy
36.  8.78 Ash Black
37.  8.81 tJardigradHe
38.  8.90 Ayce
39.  9.11 tommyo11
40.  9.14 Shaun Mack
41.  9.28 RP_Cubed
42.  9.39 weatherman223
43.  9.41 darrensaito
44.  9.52 Jakub26
45.  9.63 2017LAMB06
46.  9.70 MichaelNielsen
47.  9.86 BigTriboli
48.  9.92 Li Xiang
49.  9.96 Panagiotis Christopoulos
50.  10.24 DistanceRunner25
51.  10.49 AidanNoogie
52.  10.64 Fred Lang
53.  10.95 TheKravCuber
54.  11.01 ichcubegerne
55.  11.19 Ricardo Zapata
56.  11.23 Benyó
57.  11.69 wearephamily1719
58.  12.05 Eli Satterfield
59.  12.08 Ethanawoll
60.  12.55 MrKuba600
61.  13.07 any name you wish
62.  13.42 ErezE
63.  13.58 João Vinicius
64.  13.64 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
64.  13.64 Тібо【鑫小龙】
66.  14.01 midnightcuberx
66.  14.01 yijunleow
68.  14.22 freshcuber.de
69.  14.60 Cubey_Tube
70.  15.17 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
71.  15.27 Jacck
72.  15.28 Danielle Ang
73.  15.30 Luke Solves Cubes
74.  15.31 abunickabhi
75.  15.85 GT8590
76.  16.60 TheReasonableCuber
77.  16.93 Firestorming_1
78.  17.09 rdurette10
79.  17.20 KellanTheCubingCoder
80.  17.65 ARSCubing
81.  17.72 sporteisvogel
82.  18.92 Poorcuber09
83.  19.06 DynaXT
84.  20.61 SUCubing
85.  20.65 ChaseTheCuber12
86.  21.22 Dylan Swarts
87.  24.89 Arnavol
88.  25.00 Mister.EliotB
89.  26.36 Orr
90.  26.41 Maxematician
91.  DNF Color Cuber
91.  DNF Hayden Ng
91.  DNF DGCubes
91.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*Megaminx*(61)
1.  41.11 Theo Goluboff
2.  41.75 NewoMinx
3.  43.78 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  46.88 yijunleow
5.  48.29 RP_Cubed
6.  50.58 G2013
7.  51.11 darrensaito
8.  53.33 MrKuba600
9.  54.29 Luke Solves Cubes
10.  58.61 BradenTheMagician
11.  59.18 Shaun Mack
12.  59.63 Ash Black
13.  59.81 Shadowjockey
14.  1:01.34 quing
15.  1:01.75 Kacper Jędrzejuk
16.  1:03.41 Fred Lang
17.  1:04.74 tommyo11
18.  1:06.92 ichcubegerne
19.  1:07.28 agradess2
20.  1:07.33 Jammy
21.  1:08.80 Tues
22.  1:10.32 Anthony Tindal
23.  1:10.48 Nuuk cuber
24.  1:11.09 DGCubes
25.  1:11.93 Benyó
26.  1:20.78 tsutt099
27.  1:21.79 50ph14
28.  1:23.68 beabernardes
29.  1:30.49 any name you wish
30.  1:32.11 Liam Wadek
31.  1:33.62 Timona
32.  1:35.08 frodyan
33.  1:36.93 BigTriboli
34.  1:38.43 2019ECKE02
35.  1:39.78 Koen van Aller
36.  1:42.23 midnightcuberx
37.  1:42.60 weatherman223
38.  1:49.10 TheReasonableCuber
39.  1:49.15 DynaXT
40.  1:52.53 Parke187
41.  1:53.33 Jules Graham
42.  1:56.85 rdurette10
43.  1:58.24 Lewis
44.  1:59.62 bh13
45.  1:59.86 kumato
46.  2:04.90 Poorcuber09
47.  2:14.23 Firestorming_1
48.  2:17.65 nigelthecuber
49.  2:46.81 Jacck
50.  2:47.18 Isaiah The Scott
51.  2:47.35 Xatu
52.  3:10.44 thomas.sch
53.  3:23.62 KellanTheCubingCoder
54.  3:31.36 freshcuber.de
55.  3:57.86 sporteisvogel
56.  4:16.01 Algfish
57.  4:19.07 Rubika-37-021204
58.  4:51.93 Jrg
59.  7:53.51 MatsBergsten
60.  DNF MCuber
60.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos


*Pyraminx*(124)
1.  1.88 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.11 parkertrager
3.  2.46 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2.48 BrianJ
5.  2.50 DLXCubing
5.  2.50 Jules Graham
7.  2.58 Shaun Mack
7.  2.58 Chris Van Der Brink
9.  2.64 Benjamin Warry
10.  2.75 DGCubes
11.  2.82 RP_Cubed
12.  2.85 50ph14
13.  2.90 Ash Black
14.  3.01 Charles Jerome
15.  3.02 MartinN13
16.  3.05 Luke Garrett
17.  3.16 BradenTheMagician
18.  3.20 MrKuba600
19.  3.45 Brendyn Dunagan
20.  3.47 tsutt099
21.  3.48 jeff1867
22.  3.50 Theo Goluboff
22.  3.50 oliviervlcube
24.  3.51 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  3.65 Zeke Mackay
26.  3.69 CodingCuber
27.  3.80 SpiFunTastic
28.  3.95 Tues
29.  3.97 Liam Wadek
30.  4.26 Boris McCoy
31.  4.49 Тібо【鑫小龙】
32.  4.51 darrensaito
33.  4.53 alyzsnyzs
34.  4.55 lilwoaji
35.  4.64 MCuber
36.  4.66 wearephamily1719
37.  4.67 tommyo11
38.  4.68 DistanceRunner25
39.  4.73 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
40.  4.79 Parke187
41.  4.80 NewoMinx
42.  4.85 CaptainCuber
43.  4.95 Christopher Fandrich
44.  4.97 João Vinicius
45.  5.04 Redicubeman
46.  5.32 Jammy
47.  5.50 Ricardo Zapata
48.  5.53 midnightcuberx
49.  5.61 2019ECKE02
50.  5.62 Kacper Jędrzejuk
51.  5.64 ichcubegerne
52.  5.66 bh13
52.  5.66 Cale S
54.  5.77 agradess2
55.  5.80 any name you wish
56.  5.85 BigTriboli
57.  5.98 Li Xiang
58.  6.01 Clock_Enthusiast
59.  6.08 Calcube
60.  6.16 TheReasonableCuber
61.  6.19 smitty cubes
62.  6.28 Jay Cubes
63.  6.36 beabernardes
64.  6.40 Loffy8
65.  6.42 VectorCubes
66.  6.57 Benyó
67.  6.58 Nuuk cuber
68.  6.76 White KB
68.  6.76 TheCubingAddict980
70.  6.81 Lewis
71.  6.85 Fred Lang
72.  6.87 weatherman223
73.  7.06 abunickabhi
74.  7.16 Poorcuber09
75.  7.28 Jakub26
76.  7.72 rdurette10
77.  7.79 qaz
78.  7.85 Mister.EliotB
79.  7.87 ARSCubing
80.  7.91 sqAree
81.  8.07 Luke Solves Cubes
82.  8.09 Dylan Swarts
83.  8.12 kumato
84.  8.19 ErezE
84.  8.19 Benjamin Bø
86.  8.21 Hayden Ng
87.  8.24 pb_cuber
88.  9.12 hydynn
89.  9.26 Calumv 
90.  9.27 TheKravCuber
91.  9.42 Isaiah The Scott
92.  9.60 KellanTheCubingCoder
93.  9.62 Cubey_Tube
94.  9.66 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
95.  9.68 WHACKITROX
96.  9.89 SUCubing
97.  9.92 Twisted Cubing
98.  10.01 DynaXT
99.  10.40 Firestorming_1
100.  10.42 cubing_addict
101.  10.77 Mike Hughey
102.  10.81 Sellerie11
103.  10.87 BalsaCuber
104.  11.79 Jacck
105.  12.54 nigelthecuber
106.  12.57 Panagiotis Christopoulos
107.  12.68 Tekooo
108.  13.03 Aluminum
109.  13.06 kflynn
110.  13.14 sporteisvogel
111.  13.31 thomas.sch
112.  13.82 Algfish
113.  14.12 Rubika-37-021204
114.  14.76 EmmaTheCapicorn
115.  15.16 Orr
116.  15.46 freshcuber.de
117.  15.57 NONOGamer12
118.  15.62 Arnavol
119.  15.92 yoavc2010
120.  17.56 evdizzle
121.  18.61 GuestyRobloxCubingLOver
122.  19.77 cirno
123.  21.53 Mrdoobery
124.  22.24 Gavsters_Cubing


*Square-1*(90)
1.  5.60 David ep
2.  6.74 Christopher Fandrich
3.  6.82 Oxzowachi


Spoiler



4.  7.26 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  7.85 Benjamin Warry
6.  8.53 2019ECKE02
7.  8.83 RP_Cubed
8.  9.49 BrianJ
9.  10.31 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
10.  10.47 DesertWolf
11.  10.71 Charles Jerome
12.  11.01 Shaun Mack
13.  11.17 Luke Garrett
14.  11.29 tsutt099
15.  11.43 Hayden Ng
16.  11.64 Cale S
17.  11.92 darrensaito
18.  12.34 Theo Goluboff
19.  12.56 ichcubegerne
20.  12.65 BradenTheMagician
21.  12.93 alyzsnyzs
22.  13.52 Legomanz
23.  13.73 MrKuba600
24.  13.78 LeviGibson
25.  14.00 Ricardo Zapata
26.  14.13 Ash Black
27.  14.76 tJardigradHe
28.  15.35 NewoMinx
29.  15.50 Boris McCoy
30.  16.45 tommyo11
31.  16.63 MichaelNielsen
32.  16.94 beabernardes
33.  17.06 lilwoaji
34.  17.07 Color Cuber
35.  17.50 MCuber
36.  17.91 Kacper Jędrzejuk
37.  17.95 Mattia Pasquini
38.  18.73 50ph14
39.  18.77 Benyó
40.  18.84 Tues
41.  19.14 T1_M0
42.  19.21 Тібо【鑫小龙】
43.  19.27 Comvat
44.  19.67 Logan2017DAYR01
45.  20.28 wearephamily1719
46.  21.90 Liam Wadek
47.  22.18 DGCubes
48.  22.54 qaz
49.  22.96 weatherman223
50.  23.18 BigTriboli
51.  23.74 João Vinicius
52.  23.84 Jakub26
53.  23.98 Jules Graham
54.  24.56 midnightcuberx
55.  24.88 TheKravCuber
56.  26.29 Jammy
57.  26.30 Anthony Tindal
58.  27.00 Fred Lang
59.  29.93 any name you wish
60.  30.52 Nuuk cuber
61.  31.45 Calcube
62.  32.18 bennettstouder
63.  32.22 Cubey_Tube
64.  32.95 TheReasonableCuber
65.  33.61 DynaXT
66.  35.20 qunbacca
67.  36.22 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
68.  37.54 Poorcuber09
69.  38.16 Parke187
70.  38.35 Maxematician
71.  40.66 Dylan Swarts
72.  44.98 sporteisvogel
73.  47.90 nigelthecuber
74.  49.04 kumato
75.  49.10 rdurette10
76.  50.24 Xatu
77.  52.72 Calumv 
78.  55.60 bh13
79.  58.25 Firestorming_1
80.  58.69 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
81.  1:00.02 ARSCubing
82.  1:02.05 Luke Solves Cubes
83.  1:02.21 CaptainCuber
84.  1:02.71 Arnavol
85.  1:05.46 Jacck
86.  1:21.20 Orr
87.  1:26.21 FH1986
88.  1:44.15 thomas.sch
89.  2:26.35 MatsBergsten
90.  3:17.59 Rubika-37-021204


*Skewb*(110)
1.  2.05 Legomanz
2.  2.56 Charles Jerome
3.  2.64 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  3.32 tsutt099
5.  3.38 Cale S
6.  3.56 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  3.68 Theo Goluboff
8.  3.74 NewoMinx
9.  3.77 MrKuba600
10.  3.86 BrianJ
11.  4.02 Shaun Mack
11.  4.02 MichaelNielsen
13.  4.09 alyzsnyzs
14.  4.32 Color Cuber
15.  4.58 Kacper Jędrzejuk
16.  4.60 Benjamin Warry
17.  4.64 Luke Garrett
18.  4.78 tJardigradHe
19.  4.83 Tues
20.  4.88 parkertrager
21.  4.99 Boris McCoy
22.  5.00 any name you wish
23.  5.02 darrensaito
24.  5.08 lilwoaji
25.  5.10 João Vinicius
26.  5.27 BradenTheMagician
27.  5.41 Ricardo Zapata
27.  5.41 AidanNoogie
29.  5.47 Poorcuber09
30.  5.52 RP_Cubed
31.  5.63 50ph14
32.  5.73 Тібо【鑫小龙】
33.  5.77 weatherman223
34.  5.87 Chris Van Der Brink
35.  5.88 qaz
36.  5.97 2019ECKE02
37.  6.00 VectorCubes
38.  6.03 Jammy
39.  6.09 wearephamily1719
40.  6.37 ichcubegerne
41.  6.40 Mattia Pasquini
42.  6.48 N4C0
42.  6.48 Calumv 
44.  6.81 Fred Lang
45.  6.82 DGCubes
46.  6.89 smitty cubes
47.  6.96 Parke187
47.  6.96 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
49.  7.20 MCuber
50.  7.25 DistanceRunner25
50.  7.25 Comvat
52.  7.31 G2013
53.  7.62 Liam Wadek
54.  7.86 TheKravCuber
55.  7.90 Logan2017DAYR01
56.  7.96 Benjamin Bø
57.  8.06 abunickabhi
58.  8.10 Li Xiang
59.  8.13 Jules Graham
59.  8.13 Jakub26
61.  8.22 Cubey_Tube
62.  8.23 BigTriboli
63.  8.38 TheReasonableCuber
64.  8.41 Nuuk cuber
65.  8.45 agradess2
66.  8.46 Hayden Ng
67.  8.56 Christopher Fandrich
68.  8.58 tommyo11
69.  8.63 ARSCubing
70.  8.72 DynaXT
71.  9.26 Benyó
72.  9.41 SpiFunTastic
73.  9.59 Danielle Ang
74.  9.63 Dylan Swarts
75.  9.73 Timona
76.  10.04 Lewis
77.  10.09 Luke Solves Cubes
78.  10.23 nigelthecuber
79.  10.41 cubing_addict
80.  10.42 rdurette10
81.  10.47 WHACKITROX
82.  10.89 KellanTheCubingCoder
83.  10.95 Arnavol
84.  11.01 kumato
85.  11.36 Lukz
86.  11.38 Mister.EliotB
87.  11.55 Firestorming_1
88.  11.59 Panagiotis Christopoulos
89.  11.86 DUDECUBER
90.  11.98 SUCubing
91.  12.11 ChaseTheCuber12
92.  12.82 Hyperion
93.  14.79 kflynn
94.  14.80 Mike Hughey
95.  15.28 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
96.  15.29 Redicubeman
97.  16.72 freshcuber.de
98.  16.95 Hex Cubing
99.  17.65 Orr
100.  17.68 pb_cuber
101.  18.13 Rubika-37-021204
102.  19.18 Jacck
103.  20.42 FH1986
104.  21.12 sporteisvogel
105.  22.88 Isaiah The Scott
106.  23.95 thomas.sch
107.  24.91 ErezE
108.  25.11 NONOGamer12
109.  26.34 MatsBergsten
110.  30.53 PUMA_09


*Kilominx*(21)
1.  19.58 NewoMinx
2.  20.95 DGCubes
3.  25.79 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  25.83 Ash Black
5.  26.08 LukasCubes
6.  27.93 Luke Garrett
7.  31.29 Nuuk cuber
8.  31.45 Imsoosm
9.  37.58 Benyó
10.  42.57 tsutt099
11.  43.52 Chris Van Der Brink
12.  51.45 kumato
13.  55.10 TheReasonableCuber
14.  1:02.40 Isaiah The Scott
15.  1:02.64 Xatu
16.  1:07.45 thomas.sch
17.  1:08.61 João Vinicius
18.  1:09.48 Mister.EliotB
19.  1:45.55 Rubika-37-021204
20.  2:05.15 Shrihan
21.  2:47.74 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(28)
1.  3:16.39 Luke Garrett
2.  3:24.91 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  3:35.87 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  3:43.82 RP_Cubed
5.  3:52.81 Ash Black
6.  3:54.34 Zeke Mackay
7.  4:02.81 Shaun Mack
8.  4:10.34 tsutt099
9.  4:18.08 ichcubegerne
10.  4:34.35 Benyó
11.  4:41.48 DistanceRunner25
12.  4:47.89 Boris McCoy
13.  5:06.63 tommyo11
14.  5:25.68 Nuuk cuber
15.  5:47.45 Chris Van Der Brink
16.  5:47.57 Kacper Jędrzejuk
17.  5:56.43 any name you wish
18.  6:02.46 Color Cuber
19.  6:22.33 TheReasonableCuber
20.  6:26.48 Cubey_Tube
21.  7:02.05 Luke Solves Cubes
22.  7:23.47 wearephamily1719
23.  7:59.01 Firestorming_1
24.  8:23.15 DynaXT
25.  8:40.76 Poorcuber09
26.  13:01.64 ErezE
27.  25:14.64 MatsBergsten
28.  DNF jeff1867


*Redi Cube*(14)
1.  6.21 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.23 Redicubeman
3.  8.77 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  8.99 tsutt099
5.  9.86 ichcubegerne
6.  10.91 Ash Black
7.  15.97 Shaun Mack
8.  19.17 Nuuk cuber
9.  23.07 DistanceRunner25
10.  24.11 cubing_addict
11.  26.41 any name you wish
12.  33.46 Rubika-37-021204
13.  34.12 freshcuber.de
14.  43.27 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  24.85 DGCubes
2.  25.87 Ash Black
3.  33.43 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  40.71 Nuuk cuber
5.  47.86 tsutt099
6.  50.45 Benyó
7.  50.74 ARSCubing
8.  58.01 DistanceRunner25
9.  1:05.49 Mike Hughey
10.  1:08.41 freshcuber.de
11.  1:16.10 Jacck
12.  1:26.96 TheReasonableCuber
13.  1:30.34 Rubika-37-021204


*15 Puzzle*(5)
1.  15.23 ichcubegerne
2.  23.53 DGCubes
3.  30.79 freshcuber.de


Spoiler



4.  41.77 DistanceRunner25
5.  51.54 jeff1867


*Speed Fewest Moves*(7)
1.  63.18 DistanceRunner25
2.  DNF RP_Cubed
2.  DNF any name you wish
2.  DNF DGCubes
2.  DNF hydynn
2.  DNF DynaXT
2.  DNF Luke Solves Cubes

*Mirror Blocks*(25)
1.  15.61 BradenTheMagician
2.  16.80 Valken
3.  19.66 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  23.60 alyzsnyzs
5.  28.86 Haya_Mirror
6.  32.30 Redicubeman
7.  32.77 Nuuk cuber
8.  40.82 Luke Solves Cubes
9.  43.86 Ash Black
10.  46.09 Chris Van Der Brink
11.  48.10 tsutt099
12.  54.27 DGCubes
13.  1:08.31 TheReasonableCuber
14.  1:11.69 Cubey_Tube
15.  1:15.13 Orr
16.  1:17.06 abunickabhi
17.  1:20.31 weatherman223
18.  1:24.79 NONOGamer12
19.  1:25.76 Ricardo Zapata
20.  1:27.08 ErezE
21.  1:36.49 freshcuber.de
22.  1:37.02 PUMA_09
23.  1:38.39 thomas.sch
24.  2:53.02 Rubika-37-021204
25.  5:36.85 Aluminum


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  1:54.45 DGCubes
2.  5:03.71 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(8)
1.  25.75 rubiksman0
2.  27.84 SpeedyOctahedron
3.  1:13.00 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  1:14.33 DistanceRunner25
5.  1:31.74 xyzzy
6.  2:37.54 DGCubes
7.  3:11.46 freshcuber.de
8.  3:15.55 thomas.sch



*Contest results*(281)
1.  1595 RP_Cubed
2.  1559 Luke Garrett
3.  1526 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  1470 tsutt099
5.  1345 darrensaito
6.  1327 ichcubegerne
7.  1250 Benyó
8.  1240 Theo Goluboff
9.  1225 Tues
10.  1187 Shaun Mack
11.  1178 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  1172 tJardigradHe
13.  1127 DGCubes
14.  1116 DistanceRunner25
15.  1105 Hayden Ng
16.  1095 Nuuk cuber
17.  1094 tommyo11
18.  1085 2019ECKE02
19.  1082 BrianJ
20.  1071 João Vinicius
21.  1025 BradenTheMagician
22.  1017 Shadowjockey
23.  1007 MrKuba600
24.  987 Liam Wadek
25.  981 TheReasonableCuber
26.  979 any name you wish
27.  958 MichaelNielsen
28.  957 Chris Van Der Brink
29.  927 BigTriboli
30.  925 Jammy
31.  923 alyzsnyzs
32.  917 Kacper Jędrzejuk
33.  913 TheKravCuber
34.  911 NewoMinx
35.  908 agradess2
36.  898 G2013
37.  895 Christopher Fandrich
38.  879 qaz
39.  835 wearephamily1719
40.  823 abunickabhi
41.  804 Fred Lang
42.  803 Luke Solves Cubes
43.  799 Zeke Mackay
44.  798 Boris McCoy
45.  787 parkertrager
46.  783 MCuber
46.  783 weatherman223
48.  779 Cale S
49.  776 yijunleow
50.  771 Cubey_Tube
51.  761 Parke187
52.  759 Redicubeman
53.  741 Victor Tang
53.  741 Ricardo Zapata
55.  702 sqAree
56.  694 lilwoaji
56.  694 Logan2017DAYR01
58.  690 beabernardes
59.  685 Benjamin Warry
60.  682 Тібо【鑫小龙】
61.  679 Dylan Swarts
62.  671 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
63.  646 Benjamin Bø
64.  643 VectorCubes
65.  641 Calumv 
66.  637 hah27
67.  633 SpeedyReedy
68.  622 DynaXT
69.  611 Legomanz
69.  611 CodingCuber
71.  610 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
72.  607 ARSCubing
73.  604 midnightcuberx
74.  592 quing
75.  590 Jules Graham
76.  586 LeviGibson
77.  580 Koen van Aller
78.  578 ExultantCarn
79.  574 MartinN13
80.  551 Jay Cubes
81.  544 jeff1867
82.  541 rdurette10
83.  529 Cuber2s
83.  529 Firestorming_1
85.  527 Heewon Seo
86.  511 bennettstouder
87.  506 Jakub26
88.  494 Charles Jerome
89.  491 Imsoosm
90.  488 Calcube
91.  480 AidanNoogie
91.  480 lumes2121
93.  478 Poorcuber09
94.  467 kumato
95.  465 50ph14
96.  464 abhijat
97.  451 Jscuber
98.  447 TheCubingAddict980
99.  443 FaLoL
100.  438 InlandEmpireCuber
101.  436 SpiFunTastic
102.  430 Timona
103.  429 DLXCubing
104.  426 CaptainCuber
104.  426 Comvat
106.  421 Mattia Pasquini
107.  419 Oliver Pällo
108.  409 KellanTheCubingCoder
109.  397 hydynn
109.  397 bh13
111.  396 Li Xiang
112.  395 Kymlikespotatoes12105
113.  393 Keroma12
114.  391 Nabhan Niyaz
115.  389 LittleLumos
116.  385 Isaiah The Scott
117.  384 Maxematician
118.  383 nigelthecuber
119.  369 Loffy8
120.  359 Nihahhat
120.  359 Jacck
122.  353 eyeballboi
123.  349 The Cubing Fanatic
124.  347 xyzzy
125.  335 Tobias Hermans
126.  333 pizzacrust
127.  330 White KB
128.  320 Winfaza
129.  313 Paradox4
130.  312 mihnea3000
130.  312 leolrg
132.  308 [email protected]
133.  305 sporteisvogel
134.  304 stanley chapel
135.  303 20luky3
136.  300 pjk
137.  299 Carter Cubes
138.  294 SpeedCubeReview
139.  290 Rubika-37-021204
140.  288 Lewis
141.  284 Mike Hughey
142.  281 DesertWolf
143.  277 ErezE
144.  275 Sellerie11
145.  273 T1_M0
146.  269 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
147.  263 sigalig
148.  261 qatumciuzacqul
149.  259 DUDECUBER
150.  258 Danielle Ang
151.  256 KamTheCuber
152.  255 Anthony Tindal
153.  254 TheKaeden10
154.  252 Coinman_
155.  246 cuberkid10
156.  245 frodyan
156.  245 iLikeCheese
158.  243 freshcuber.de
158.  243 Mister.EliotB
160.  242 MikaSmulders
161.  241 ican97
162.  239 SUCubing
163.  234 dylpickle123780
164.  232 pb_cuber
165.  228 elimescube
165.  228 FishyIshy
167.  227 smitty cubes
167.  227 Jonah Jarvis
169.  226 Jrg
170.  224 SunnyCubing
171.  223 Ethanawoll
172.  221 MatsBergsten
173.  218 Clock_Enthusiast
174.  212 One Wheel
175.  207 PCCuber
176.  206 GenTheThief
177.  204 Icecube77
178.  202 breadears
179.  201 Richard
180.  194 lucasliao0403
181.  193 Hyperion
182.  189 JakeAK
183.  187 Ayce
184.  186 thomas.sch
184.  186 mista
186.  185 Eli Satterfield
187.  181 WHACKITROX
187.  181 Color Cuber
189.  178 Orr
190.  168 Cuber15
191.  166 Arnavol
191.  166 cubing_addict
193.  163 AdrianCubing
194.  160 d2polld
195.  156 Caleb Rogers
196.  154 sband17
197.  148 DetDuVil
198.  146 Haya_Mirror
199.  145 qunbacca
200.  141 riovqn
201.  140 Elo13
202.  137 RyanSoh
203.  132 BalsaCuber
203.  132 Panagiotis Christopoulos
205.  131 filmip
206.  130 Tom466
207.  126 Aluminum
208.  122 teehee_elan
209.  118 kflynn
210.  111 Caiocaf1
211.  109 Travelingyoyokid
212.  107 Lukz
213.  104 oliviervlcube
213.  104 trangium
215.  103 Gavsters_Cubing
216.  102 PUMA_09
217.  99 epic cuber
218.  95 JChambers13
218.  95 Ssiא
218.  95 kainos
221.  94 David ep
222.  92 SpeedCubeLegend17
222.  92 Oxzowachi
222.  92 M.Sikandar
225.  91 Lvl9001Wizard
226.  86 NONOGamer12
227.  84 Jakub D
228.  81 UnlikelyFox Cubing
229.  78 Petri Krzywacki
229.  78 ChaseTheCuber12
231.  76 Tekooo
232.  71 N4C0
233.  70 NoSekt
234.  66 tungsten
234.  66 yoavc2010
236.  65 Algfish
236.  65 Xatu
238.  62 A Slice of M
239.  58 Multicubing
240.  57 Tecknet
241.  55 Gamervinecke
241.  55 EmmaTheCapicorn
243.  54 mahdi is a cuber 
244.  52 2017LAMB06
245.  51 SuperCrafter51
245.  51 GT8590
247.  49 Twisted Cubing
247.  49 evdizzle
249.  47 Captain_froopy
250.  42 Shrihan
250.  42 Mrdoobery
252.  38 Nash171
253.  36 FH1986
254.  34 GCoolCuber
255.  33 linus.sch
256.  31 ronjaaa
257.  29 Exmestify
258.  27 GuestyRobloxCubingLOver
258.  27 Valken
260.  24 Qzinator
261.  23 Lutz_P
261.  23 avocado
263.  22 colourblind_cuber
264.  19 Mark Boyanowski
264.  19 LukasCubes
266.  18 Rubikslegend
267.  16 HelgeBerlin
268.  15 OriEy
268.  15 Hex Cubing
270.  14 BraveSoul2110
270.  14 Krökeldil
272.  13 Maxwell19
272.  13 Hexamonka
274.  12 rubiksman0
275.  11 SpeedyOctahedron
276.  8 Winter
277.  6 panicChris
278.  5 cirno
278.  5 Steven-Fady
278.  5 vrsayyar
281.  4 Michaeltawfik


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 28, 2022)

Mike Hughey said:


> Results for week 25: Congratulations to RP_Cubed, Luke Garrett, and Ash Black!
> 
> *2x2x2*(185)
> 1.  1.06 Legomanz
> ...


yay top 5 kilo, all i really wanted was to beat luke garrett in something so yay


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2022)

281 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 182!

That means our winner this week is *JakeAK!* Congratulations!!


----------

